# Im back and ...



## natlee

17 weeks today!! .. i had recently posted a thread explaining how i have a son who is 8 months and a new baby on the way and how i was worrying how i was going to cope! I have had a dating scan which shows i am 17 weeks pregnant!! OH is finally coming around to the fact baby number 2 is on its way, so im really really happy atm! :happydance: so if little one stays in mummys tummy until its due date '31st of january 2011' there will be 13 months and 9 days between my son and baba!! we are seriously going to have our hands full :blush: but i think of it as a new best friend for my baby and that all babys are blessings, not exactly the best of timing but i am actually excited now, trying to remember when i first felt my son moving and kicking? so excited for those special little moment with baby no.2!! if anyone else has children close together id love to chat you so please write back .. hope everyones pregnancys are going well!! :thumbup: natlee x


----------



## AngelzTears

Aww I'm glad that you're getting excited now, that's so good to hear! :hugs: Hope everything goes well with having babies close together :thumbup: It will be really cute seeing them play together!


----------



## Raspberries

Aww, congratulations on number 2. :flower:


----------



## natlee

thankyou!! exactly what i was thinking ... Now its deciding wether to find out if bump is pink or blue!! i dont know wether to keep it a suprise this time around!? and also wether to have a cesarian or try and have a natural delivery this time as last time i had to have an emergancy cesarian! i think id like to have a natural delivery aslong as doctors think its ok! fingers crossed!!


----------



## bbyno1

ahh congratulations!!:D
i just had my baby not even a month ago and dont know if you just read a post i posted but im broody all over again already! lol x


----------



## natlee

lol bbyno1 its amazing being a mummy isnt it, im quite looking forward to such a small gap between my two! hopefully they will be the best of friends growing up and i loved being pregnant so cant wait for a big huge bump again .. congrats on your little one, shes so cutee!! x


----------



## bbyno1

im lovingg it!!
all i wanna do is be with her 24/7 but i gotta learn to share her abit more with the family:haha:
the only thing i find slightly hard is the night feeds because she doesnt settle v. well atm & since shes been born i think the most sleep iv had in 1 night is 4 hours lool

ah thankyou your LO is adorable!watch them be so close..esecially when they reach the teenage yrs x


----------



## natlee

ahh you have the cutest moments to come, their first little smiles are out of this world the loveliest feeling you could imagine!! .. im exactly the same i love leon to bits hes brilliant, i love watching him grow and hes picking up all new things hes such a funny boy!! hes waving at everyone now its hilarious, he loves watching all the children playing in the park so i think he will love his new brother or sister!! i find night feeds hard too .. leon is 8 months now but he still wakes every 4 hours for milk he loves his food lol .. im looking at the amby nests for baby no.2 the reviews are amazing, most babys sleeping thru within the first few weeks of using it!! i hope its the case for our baby lol x


----------



## jenwigan

hi hun i have a 13 month little firl and recently about 7 weeks pregnant with 2nd baby, really looking forward to it! i also had an emergency c-section and hoping for a normal birthwith bump number 2 :) xx


----------



## natlee

i hope all goes to plan for you! im hoping for a natural birth i enjoyed the birthing pool was just a shame that the cesarian was needed! .. your little one is so cutee!! i think its going to be great for them to have brothers/sisters almost same age as them isnt it, we will be very busy mummys tho .. im so excited!! x


----------



## jenwigan

thank you hun shes changed so much from that picture! defontly really looking forward to it it will most defontly be very busy and hard for us. she going to think this little baybys a doll bless her. how come you ended up with cesarean? xx


----------



## natlee

Haha! yeah leon will be the same, he loves seeing other babys but i know hes going to want to pick the baby up and play with it haha hes too cute!! i cant wait!! .. well i was having a water birth until they checked babys heart rate and it kept dipping and not recovering as fast as it should have so moved up to labour ward got checked and i wasnt progressing and because the contractions were effecting babys heart they didnt want to put me on the drip to speed up the contractions and wanted to get baby out ASAP! i had pethadine, spinal and an epidural and general anesthetic all in the space of 20 mins i hope i never have that happen again, i didnt know where i was when i was recovering i didnt even know where the baby was it wasnt a nice experiance! i definitly want to be awake with this little one being born! did you have a cesarian too? xx


----------



## jenwigan

o dear that doesnt sound good, i hope all goes well for you next, it was similar to you really wasnt progessing, and her heart rate dipped to 35bpm for 3 minutes and wasnt picking back up. i had allready had the epidural so was awake for the surgery, when she was born the cord was around her neck and body. lets hope everythings fine with baby num 2 really hope i can go normal xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations on number 2! I'm pregnant with number 2 as well, I have a little girl who is coming up to 13 months, so when this one is born there will be about 17-18 months between them. Our due dates are quite close as well!! My due date is 22nd Jan 2011 :D 

xoxox


----------



## natlee

Im starting to worry about not having tripple tests done or anything yet because iv not long found out how far gone i am, iv also only had a scan so see how many weeks i am nto to check or abnormalitys i cant get seen by my doctor whos dealing with me until tuesday next week and ill already be 18 weeks then! seems like this pregnancy is going to fly by!! .. how are you both feeling about such a small gap between baby no.1 and 2? im excited and nervous lol i hope we can both go normal jen, but im not sure about myself, i read that they like you to have atleast a year between babys after a cesarian incase of rupturing, im praying that i can have a natural birth tho! xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

It's definately flying by! Feels like only last week I found out, but it's bene ages, just going so so fast. I'm really excited about having two, though I'm a bit worried my little girl is going to be really jelous of the new one. The closeness isn't an issue for me, we planned this one, and was aiming for a year and a half to two year age gap, didn't expect to fall pregnant quite so quickly though! :haha: FX'd you can have a natural birth!

xoxox


----------



## xkirstyx

hey hunny massive congrats. im 24weeks due 11th dec with a girl and my son jack will be 13months when she comes :D im really worried about how im gonna cope!!!! xxx


----------



## natlee

same here leon and the new baby will have 13 months between them and im kind of worried, especially as OH is due to be starting a new job shortly after christmas!!! im hoping leon isnt jealous!! i dont think he wil be i think he will just want to play with baby all the time and not understand just how small he/she is going to be lol! i think we are all really lucky to have close age children together i cant wait for them to grow up together although i am a little worried about being on my own with 2 of them, im dreading them both crying at the same time and not being able to cope lol .. but im sure with time it will get easier!!, you will both have to let me know how you are getting on once your little ones are born because your both further gone than me lol xx


----------



## jenwigan

elow hun am less than you im only about 7 weeks hehe so youll have to let me know :):) i really cant wait for baby to come along looking forward to being in a very good routine! i have just enrolled at collage today :S:S i must b mad!! haha but need to do it now than later! xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Haha of course I'll let you know, I'm sure I'll be rushed off my feet, but there's always time for BnB when babies are sleeping heehee. My OH is looking for another job too, so he'll be working ALL the time, so it might just be me and my two babies, I'm soo worried that I'll have problems too, jelousy and such. But I'm sure we'll all manage :) It'll be lovely them having each other to grow up with. 

xoxox


----------



## jenwigan

it will be fun haha, aww yes defontly allways time for BnB, have any of you got facebook? ill add you on there iv u wanna, are you finding out the sex? xx


----------



## natlee

lol thanks lor, im feeling exactly the same, im still yet to feel baby kicking yet or any type of flutters! i cant remember when i first felt leon moving and kicking? have you felt your little one moving yet? .. Good on you for enroling in college jen! what course are you doing? it looks like im going to have to wait for both my little ones to start in a nursery or something before i look into college course etc, i definitly want to do something other than waitressing, what i was doing before leon arrived! .. im not sure wether to find out the sex this time around, it would be easier i suppose so we can get everything ready i dont think i could have a surprise actually im useless with surprises lol!! we have names for both boy or girl this time around, we didnt decide until the last minute with leon lol how about you two have you got names sorted? x


----------



## xkirstyx

i started feeling movement at 13weeks and 15weeks with jack! my girl is gonna be called Emily i think :)


----------



## natlee

just after i had written this message i felt baby kick, well i think it was! i remember leons kicks being alot more often and much stronger maybe this babys lazy lol.. im still yet to have a scan to check for abnormalitys which i am worried about because i am 17 weeks now i was told at the dating scan she didnt see anything abnormal but that my next scan to check would be about 19 weeks, i have an appointment at my doctors on tuesday so i will have a big rush then to get tripple testing done and blood tests, this pregnancys going to fly by i think!! how are you all feeling? i had anemia last time i was pregnant and im very very tired and weak again this time around so i think ill be put back on iron tablets i hate feeling tired!!! x


----------



## amylou1992

hey, congrats on baby 2. im currently preg with baby number 2 aswell, my little girl is only 6 month old and this ones due 10th feb so she wont even be a year old! quiet worrying on how im gonna cope but i love been a mother and my OH is supportive. i know its not going to be easy but once things are into a routine they should become easier


----------



## hurryupsept

congratulations on baby number 2 :hugs:
good luck with everything and congratulations :flower:


----------



## natlee

its good to see other young people are in the same situation as me, i love being a mummy to and iv learnt from having leon alot of things, especially as you said how a good routine will do the world of good! its all really exciting tho hey? and i cant wait for my LO and baby number 2 to become the best of friends growing up so close together :) hope all goes well for you amylou, i think we should definitly keep in touch it helps to talk to people in the same position .. thanks for writing x


----------



## amylou1992

yeah that'd be great, would also love to hear from other who's LO don't have a too big age gap and how you managed to teach the eldest one about having a new brother/sister. 

im already starting to consider getting a trevel cot for the baby to sleep in during the day rather than a moses basket. probs just me been a worrier as my OH says but that way its a peace of mind for me.


----------



## natlee

i wouldnt bother with a moses basket but thats what i think, leon hardly used his at all! i definitly wont be making the mistake of picking this baby up as soon as it crys this time around, leon expects to be picked up all the time now lol! hes such a mummys boy!! but i love it lol ... i am going to get an amby nature nest this time 100% have you seen them? they sound amazing and the reviews are fab! both of my cousins babys have slept thru using them from the first week of being at home! its shaped like the womb so babys comfy it sounds amazing!! x


----------



## jenwigan

natlee said:


> lol thanks lor, im feeling exactly the same, im still yet to feel baby kicking yet or any type of flutters! i cant remember when i first felt leon moving and kicking? have you felt your little one moving yet? .. Good on you for enroling in college jen! what course are you doing? it looks like im going to have to wait for both my little ones to start in a nursery or something before i look into college course etc, i definitly want to do something other than waitressing, what i was doing before leon arrived! .. im not sure wether to find out the sex this time around, it would be easier i suppose so we can get everything ready i dont think i could have a surprise actually im useless with surprises lol!! we have names for both boy or girl this time around, we didnt decide until the last minute with leon lol how about you two have you got names sorted? x

thanks, im doing access to health and social, really cant wait, before i had rachel i was a nursery nurse then when i had her ive been working at a on call doctors, but now really want to do something more for my self, well be finding out really hate waiting! from having rachel we still have a boys name which is jack robert, robert after my older brother whos no longer with us, then for a girl thinking chloe. xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

natlee said:


> lol thanks lor, im feeling exactly the same, im still yet to feel baby kicking yet or any type of flutters! i cant remember when i first felt leon moving and kicking? have you felt your little one moving yet? .. Good on you for enroling in college jen! what course are you doing? it looks like im going to have to wait for both my little ones to start in a nursery or something before i look into college course etc, i definitly want to do something other than waitressing, what i was doing before leon arrived! .. im not sure wether to find out the sex this time around, it would be easier i suppose so we can get everything ready i dont think i could have a surprise actually im useless with surprises lol!! we have names for both boy or girl this time around, we didnt decide until the last minute with leon lol how about you two have you got names sorted? x

Haha I know you said in another message you just felt bubba move :happydance: It's lovely! Yeah I've been feeling little one moving from about 16 weeks, getting stronger and stronger now :) I can't get enough of them. I think with Robyn I started feeling them about 17/18 weeks. They do say you notice them earlier with the second because you know what the movements feel like. 

I really fancied a surprise this time around, but there's no way I can wait now the 20 week scan is in under a week! :haha: So impatient! Wow you've got names!?! I've got no idea about names. We'll probably start thinking after the 20 week scan. I did have a sneaky browse through names and I actually have NO idea this time around.. We hadn't 100% decided on Robyn's name until right after she was born. 

Jen - I'll PM you about facebook. 

xoxox


----------



## natlee

i love feeling movement! iv felt more moving around than kicks so far! i cant wait for my 20 week scan because i never had a 12 week scan i didnt know that i was pregnant as i was still getting light period up until august, thats when i thought id better do a test! and now here comes baby no2 lol, so i only have had a dating scan which wasnt very clear! little gutted because the scan picture you can hardly make out :( and now i have to wait until 19/20 weeks for my next one! hopefully we will get a better picture this time around! id love a surprise but i cant wait that long lol we took so long deciding on leons name we only chose a few weeks before he was born lol , we have had a girls name sorted incase leon was a girl so it will be 'Lola Avah' if babba is a girl and either Theo or Charlie if its a boy, leons middle name is terence after my dad who passed away when i was young, i think its a nice touch to use their names aswell jen! :) so i love your choice of names.. x


----------



## amylou1992

wow them amby nature nest look really snug! would love to get one but i don't think my OH would agree, spesh when ive got my heart set on a pram which we are having to save loads for.

you throught about what pram/pushchair you are going to use? took me a while to pick the top 3 and then made OH decide which he through was best and he chose the one i loved :happydance:


----------



## jenwigan

i love the mother care my choice 3 amy, was going to get that 1 with the buggy board for rach, my sister in law has a double pram if we want it was only going to use that if we was out for a couple of hours where rach would be tired. loz ill add you after hun, im swapping broadbands at the min so wont be on here for a couple of days :(:( xx


----------



## amylou1992

jenwigan said:


> i love the mother care my choice 3 amy, was going to get that 1 with the buggy board for rach, my sister in law has a double pram if we want it was only going to use that if we was out for a couple of hours where rach would be tired. loz ill add you after hun, im swapping broadbands at the min so wont be on here for a couple of days :(:( xx

how olds your eldest? my little girl wont even be a year old when next ones born so need a double. i love the Icandy peach blossom in the sweet pea but as alot of people have said the sweet pea clashes with pink etc so might go for the black jack instead


----------



## natlee

thats the pram iv got the icandy peach in sweetpea lol so hoping that its a boy, but im going to upgrade to the peach blossom when little one arrives, you can combine the stroller and the car seat so i can get a nice cover to go on the car seat we had for leon make it abit more girly if baby is a girl! i LOVE my icandy peach everyone always compliments it and its beautiful to push! quite heavy to put in and out of the car tho and its quite bulky so we are looking for a bigger car now aswell! definitly worth the money for the icandy peach i am still in love with it!! :thumbup: because we already have all we need for baby except for clothes then my family are going to club together to get the amby nest it looks amazing and such good reviews i hope it helps baby sleep through that would be the best money ever spent lol x


----------



## amylou1992

natlee said:


> thats the pram iv got the icandy peach in sweetpea lol so hoping that its a boy, but im going to upgrade to the peach blossom when little one arrives, you can combine the stroller and the car seat so i can get a nice cover to go on the car seat we had for leon make it abit more girly if baby is a girl! i LOVE my icandy peach everyone always compliments it and its beautiful to push! quite heavy to put in and out of the car tho and its quite bulky so we are looking for a bigger car now aswell! definitly worth the money for the icandy peach i am still in love with it!! :thumbup: because we already have all we need for baby except for clothes then my family are going to club together to get the amby nest it looks amazing and such good reviews i hope it helps baby sleep through that would be the best money ever spent lol x

do you know what car seat it has to be? ive read some where its the maxi-cosi carbio or something like that bit when i looked on the website it didnt have a sun hood on the car seat :/ probs just me been blind lol.


----------



## natlee

its the maxi cosi cabrio-fix, i didnt think it had a hood but it does its in the back of the seat in a little compartment :) the man in in the shop showed me when i took it back to him complaining it didnt have a hood lol, looked a right idiot haha x


----------



## jenwigan

haha nat thats something i would do, my little girl will be 3 months of 2, shes been a very good walker so got every confidence with her handleing the buggy board. had my scan today woho seen baby and heart beat so my minds at rest now, thank god, how is everybody doing? xx


----------



## natlee

awww am amazing news glad everything went well!! makes everything ten times as exciting when you know everythings going well doesnt it :) leon hates being in his pram iv got him one of those smart trikes for christmas i think he will prefer to be in that, well i hope so anyways! lol .. ill have to get him a buggy board when hes abit bigger i know he will love that, he just wants to go already hes 8 months and cant wait to get off his bum and run around lol he cant quite figure out crawling yet but he loves jumping, hes like a little kangaroo!! .. hes down my mums for the night tonight so lots of relaxing time for me tonight, going to have a lovely bath later and a really early night im pooped today!! how are you? :) x


----------



## jenwigan

aww it wont be long for him! really glad its fine though can start getting more excited :D im okies at work at the moment feeling sick :( fed up of the morning sickness already! enjoy the piece and quiet :):) xx


----------



## natlee

OH's daughter is over for the weekend so its complete mayhem here, no chance of any peace and quiet my head is banging!!!! i am going to get a quick sleep whilst hes taken them out in the car for half hour lol .. aww no, what do you work as? hope your not too busy!! :) x


----------



## mayb_baby

Awwww Congrats on bubba no.2 I think its so sweet, 2 best buds xxxx


----------



## jenwigan

i work as a call handler for the out of hours doctors and on reception sometimes, atleast im sat down all the time haha... o dear how has it been the weekend then?? hope its not been to hectic for you xx


----------



## natlee

oh well thats a plus hey? atleast your not on your feet all day :) when i was a waitress it killed me being pregnant with leon and running around, especially being anemic, that why i left work early, now iv been out fo work for so long i couldnt imagine leaving leon and the new baby lol .. i think im abit of a clingy mummy!! ha!! busy busy weekend yeah, everyones in bed now so relaxing time for me now bliss!!!!! hope things are good with you :) xx


----------



## jenwigan

it is can sit on my bum all day at work haha, i only work a 4 hour shift and a 4 hour shift sunday then any extra i want to do so its not that bad just hard work with the sickness! opefully work up untill birth this time then go back quickly afterwards, bet that must of been hard! i worked in a nursery when i was pregnant with rachel that was awful as had spd aswell so had to finish work when i was 29 weeks just glad i dont work there anymore. xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

hi huni, i have 2 lil girls, 13months and 3 days between them, wont lie to u its bloody hard, there 2 and 3 now and SOOO close its unreal, they love each other 2 bits, cry wen the other ones not around and there faces light up when the other one wakes up in the morning, im mad as im due another one in 9 weeks lol, 21yo. wouldnt change it though, my girls are hilarious x


----------



## natlee

oh dear jen i bet that was hard work, i can see how your glad your out of that job now lol! your new job sounds fab!! id love to do those kind of shifts!! sounds perfect! how are you feeling with this pregnancy? had much sickness? iv had my first midwife appointment this morning, she just turned up at my house lol was a nice suprise tho got to hear babys heart beat .. sounds exactly like leons did so im thinking another boy is on its way lol, not long at all until ill find out for sure tho, she said my scan appointments in the post!! mega excited now!! :) xx

hey katelyn thanks for the message :) wow!! 2 & 3 and a new born due soon .. hehe your going to be one busy mummy!! i bet its beautiful watching your little girls so close together growing up, im so excited now about my two being around the same ages as your little ones 13 months itll be between my two aswell, so i love hearing how close your little ladies are .. getting me all excited now!! how are you feeling? you all ready for your little man? :) x


----------



## jenwigan

it was mega hard, been awfull again with this pregnany exahsted and sick all the time' which makes me think its another little girl aswell as i feel same as i did when having rach, although today ive had no sickness and felt brilliant, shouldnt say that really as it will come back with a vengence tomorow haha, aww wen do you find out the sex? wish my mw came to me we have to go to them not what you want when you just wanna stay on the the couch haha, the work is brillaint at the moment it is the best shifts i could wish for but hard as me and my oh dont see much of each other as he works in week and i work weekends but its the only way around it,
wow katelyn you will be a busy be, how you managing with being pregnant this time around with your 2 girls? do you know the sex? xx


----------



## natlee

Oh no!! they do say you have more sickness 2nd time round tho dont they? hope its passed for you now, i had alot more sickness this time around that why i thought it was a girl as everyone says alot more sickness with girls but after hearing the heartbeat today im thinking its a boy because it sounds just like leons! im definitly going to find out, im bad with suprises lol!! i want to buy clothes aswell not just neutral colours lol! how about you? you going to find out this time around? :) 
I know, i was chuffed when she turned up at my door this morning i was still in my pjs lol!! my OH is starting a course for his driving license in december so im not going to see an awful lot of him through the week which is going to be strange for me because he was laid off work last year and hasnt really had a full time job since only part time so iv been with him almost all the time, its going to be scary at home with two babys!! my family are a good help so i know i wont be alone all the time :) hope the sickness stays away for you now!! x


----------



## jenwigan

ive never heard that just keep thinking its another girl haha, well the sickness stayed away though today so fingers crossed its gone (hopefully) im the same cant wait to be able to buy the first outfit! defontly finding out i hate surprises haha, plus would like to know as we only have a 2 bedroom house and was just planning on doing rachels bedroom pink before we found out so would like to know iv can do it all girly (if its another girl) aww you get used to it when there out of the house, get into your own little routine! its brilliant having good help from familly, just thankfull i have the help from them dont know what id do without it. how long until your next scan? xx


----------



## natlee

oh well fingers crossed that its staying away now lol! iv been really feeling dizzy and faint today the whole room feels asif its spinning, not very nice so im cuddled up in my pjs under the duvet on the sofa having a lazy night :) leons down my mums house tonight because i was feeling so i can just relax for the night which is nice! hows your friday night going? :) 
Ooh same here the house we are in atm is 3 bedroom but the rent is too much and we have seen 2 bed houses much cheaper so we plan on moving into a 2 bedroom, so want to know if the bumps pink or blue before i decorate lol! i bet its lovely buying all girly things, iv seen so much pretty things for girls hardly anything different for boys around!
yes, im so grateful my family have been amazing, couldnt thank them enough :)
well, im waiting now for the appointment through the door, my midwife said ill be having a consultant this time around too because i had a EMCS with leon, i hope they agree to let me have a VBAC!! iv just been reading a post in the 2nd tri saying how some people who have had cesarians in the past havent been allowed to try a natural birth, ill be so gutted if i cant do it naturally this time around so i hope the appointment comes through pretty quickly i like to know whats going on lol .. im almost 20 weeks now so im hoping itll come through soon :) what is your due date? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Hey sorry for late reply. Im having a bad end to pregnancy atm but definitely cant wait till my lil ones here. Dont no why im so excited im bloody mad lol. Yep were all sorted nursery done. I love seeing how close my girls are. Glad iv got u excited lol. Wat u hoping for? X


----------



## mommytobe325

aww, congrats! =) my due date's 10 days before you on january 21st!
do you know the sex of your little one yet?


----------



## natlee

Oh no hope your feeling better now katelyn :) 

Im having a boy 100% baby was happily flashing his bits to us in the scan lol .. im now due on the 3rd of feb, been pushed back 3 days lol! wondering wether to opt for cesarian again this time because of the short space between leon and this little man, im scared that my scar will rupture and i just want the safest option for my and the new baby!

hope your all doing well xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Our little man is the same. Seen his bits too many times cos I have to have growth scans. He's definitely not shy lol. U glad its two boys? Its up to u they try and let u have natural birth but are usually willing to discuss c sec if u have good reasons which u do xx


----------



## natlee

Iv just realised your little girls name is angel .. i thought your name was katelyn and you put your username as angelkatelyn lol .. im so stupid!! what a beautiful name angel has what a lucky girl!! 
Haha, must be a boy thing .. definitly not shy!! ha! yes im really happy its another boy i cant wait for him to have a little brother to grow up with :) just worried im not going to cope!! very scary!! 
Yeah, im hoping they agree with me, my midwife is really keen for me to have a cesarian but im going to talk to the consultant when i see him and say im worried about scar rupturing etc and hopefully he will agree to let me have the cesarian, i would love a normal birth if the space between the births wasnt so soon! if id have left it a few years id definitly have tried it but i dont want to try it, worry all through labour about the scar rupturing and then end up with another emergancy cesarian and not even be awake to see my second son being born! it really got me down i didnt get to see leon being born and hear his first cry it was really weird waking up in a different room with a baby i hardly remember the day which is really sad :( .. so Fingerscrossed they will agree with me and a date can be set :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Well fingers crossed they let u hun. Anyone can see why you'd be scared and dont worry bout names lol. My names rachel. I was petrified with how i'd cope as well but I was that scared I didnt enjoy my second pregnancy. It was hard but there are good and bad days and definitely all worth it. U a single mummy or got ur partner to help? Xx


----------



## natlee

aww thanks rachel, I have my partner to help and family are brilliant, couldnt ask for anymore off them all! :) i am worried but trying not to worry too much because i worried myself stupid when i was carrying leon and trying to enjoy this pregnancy abit more this time! i have flu atm so feeling awful, its mine & OHs anniversary today just tried to eat a chinese and have sicked it all up. great! going to catch an early night, and praying leon will sleep well for me tonight! im POOPED!! hope you are well xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Oh hope you've picked up a bit now hun. Its our anniversary sat lol. I was a single mum for a good few months when youngest was born as we hit a really rocky patch so I struggled more especially as she was prem but its alot easier with two parents when there that young. Im lucky I have the help now. Sod coping with 3 on my own lol. Picked up a bit today just got bad period pains so keeping my eye out for another prem labour. Doubt it will be though x


----------



## natlee

Ooh no!! i hope little man stays cooking a little longer for you :) .. how early did you have your little girl? .. Yes it is alot easier with a helpful OH and family, i dont know what id do without them! im feeling alittle better, was up most the night being sick.. not nice! managed to keep my food down today tho so im happy with that! im emotional as hell tho, just blubbed like a fool watching emmerdale when the dog died lol what a mess :p xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Oh I did the crying thing too lol. Bloody dog. Had my little girl at 35 weeks and my pains have calmed down so cant complain. Fingers crossed sickness holds out for u today. Did accept ur friendship thing but phone wouldn't load so added u separately xx


----------



## natlee

Lol im an emotional wreck when it comes to things like that on soaps .. how sad lol :p 
Ohh no 35 weeks, did you have to stay in hospital longer then or? .. oooh well i hope he stays put for you a little longer! .. are you doing anything nice for your anniversary on saturday? :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Going for a meal,cinema,walk by the river and back to a hotel. Sis is looking after the kids bless her. I cry over jeremy kyle lol. I had to stay in 5 days which is good as they usually like to keep babies in till about 38 weeks if there prem. They were planning on keeping her in as she had a feeding tube,antibiotics as I have group b strep and hyperthermia so was in a hotcot to regulate her temp but she's a little fighter so they were amazed at how well she did. I was really lucky. Think this little mans gonna hold out tho. Iv prob jinxed it now lol xx


----------



## natlee

Oooh sounds really nice, what a good sister you have too!! we had a takeaway lol .. chinese, that was the night i was bad too :( thought i could manage to keep it down but i was wrong! i hate it when im sick after a take away feels like a waste of money lol! 
Oh wow! what a little fighter!! im amazed! i would have thought you would have had to stay in alot longer than that! 
So you in watching all the soaps tonight? thats my night in and a chicken dinner in the oven, im addcited to mashed potato , peas and chicken!!!! jst cant get enough of the stuff!!!!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol yeah soaps and sausage casserole with mash, I love it too lol. My craving with my eldest was chinese. 3a week. Most expensive craving iv ever had lol. U feeling better tonight? Shame u were like that on ur anniversary, babies always pick there moment ay lol xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Yeah soaps and sausage casserole with mash too lol. My craving with my eldest was chinese. 3 a week. Most expensive craving iv ever had lol. U feeling any better tonight? Its a shame u were sick on ur anniversary, babies always pick there moments to play up ay lol xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Dont worry bout second post. First kept saying it wouldn't send so had to remember message best I could lol x


----------



## natlee

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!! hope your having a lovely night :) 
Ooo i do love a chinese, and mashed potato mmm .. everything i love keeps giving me heart burn!!! its annoying me lol, rennies are my new best friend! i love drinking pepsi and i just cant even have a sip without getting really bad heart burn! :( Im feeling much better today after that flu, but leon was up ALL night last night, his front teeth are coming thru and he has a bad cold and cough and i think he had a bad tummy aswell so he slept at the most 3 hours last night im shattered!! my OHs mother has him tonight because hes much better today so im going to have a really early night im pooped!!!! hope your having a lovely evening xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol thanks hun, yeah it was really nice. Came back with dora and peppa pig dvds for the girls and got the most lovely welcome home cuddle. Bless him hope they stop hurting him soon. Ashton and parsons powder worked wonders for my 2. Did u get some sleep? I had heartburn right at the beginning starting to come back :-( xx


----------



## natlee

aww im glad you had a good night! :) Ahhh your two little ladies sound amazing! such cuties! :) .. yeah got a brilliant nights sleep in last night and leons alot better, the top two came through alot more aswell, poor little man he had it bad the other night :( but hes back to his happy little self now! yeah ashton & parsons has been a godsend!! just nothing seemed to help him that night! poor thing, Ahh god i hate heartburn!! it sucks!! .. You up to much fun tongiht? Im waiting for the xfactor!! .. you into it? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Yep got my xfactor dosage in last night lol. Glad little mans picked up bless him its horrible seeing them in that state and not being able to do anything. God knows what happened to me last night, my hubby pointed out I had a swolen ankle last night but when I looked down it was only one? Dont think thats normal lol. Iv never had swolen ankles with my other pregnancies so its a bit strange it was one instead of both xx


----------



## natlee

Oh god thats strange, i had swollen ankles with leon but really bad dizziness and headaches/blurred vision so had to go into the hospital to get it checked incase of pre-eclampsia, i had high blood pressure but no protein so i was sent home lol! theres so much to keep an eye out for being pregnant isnt there, thats why i worried so much, mostly my fault googling all the time, what a bad idea that is lol!! hows the ankle today, hope its better :)
yeah i hate seeing leon like that, really upsets me feel so useless! .. xfactor was fab hey? cant beileve some of the people who got thru to the houses tho!!!!!! who are you liking? i love that gamu & cher lloyd! x


----------



## angelkatelyn

Im not too keen on cher but hubby likes her. I like gamu and that painter and decorator guy. I cant believe divafever and twem got through lol. Yep ankles gone down now. With my girls I fainted constantly cos I suffer from low blood pressure and anaemia. Haven't got anaemia this time so far though so haven't passed out yet touch wood. Im a nightmare for googling lol. Always scares me x


----------



## natlee

Ahhh i love her lol, wasnt so keen on her 2nd audition but she rocked her first!! dont like the faces she pulls when she sings either lol! i love that painter and decorator he has a lovely voice yea! :) , oh god yea, twem & divafever lmao!!! what were they thinking?? :dohh:
Aww glad that its better today! .. i had anemia with leon, got a feeling that i have it this time too iv been seriously weak and very bad dizziness its hard when i have leon to look after aswell, i went for blood tests today so ill find out soon enough if its back! Oh i know,im awful googling everything , especially a VBAC .. what a silly idea, im so stressed worrying about what to do wether to opt cesarian or VBAC its scary when you google things hey lol! x


----------



## angelkatelyn

Too bloody scary but I never learn lol. I dont like the faces she pulls either lol. Constantly point it out. U prob are anaemic hun that would explain the dizziness unless u have low blood pressure too. As for the vbac i'd do wat u feel comfortable with hun. U'd prob heal quicker doing it naturally so would make life easier when it comes to looking after leon, but as u have alot of support you'd prob be fine either way so its watever you'd prefer x


----------



## natlee

Haha me too, ill always google. i say i wont but i will haha! 
Yeah her faces scare me sometimes haha .. i know she has swagger but wow girl!! lol
yeah, i feel anemic, find out in a few days the results i look pale and feel so weak i think that i probably am! 
OH broke our bed a few weeks ago so we have been sleeping on a mattress for past few weeks, my nan & mum bought us a new bed today bless .. being delievered on friday cannot come soon enough!! my backs in half and it takes me forever to get up off the floor with this bump growing fast lol!!!!! 
Yeah, id love a VB but just so worried about the rupturring that i think ill panic too much in labour and get all worked up and flustered once that happens theres no calming me down! ahhh decisions decisions!!
You up to much fun this week? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Haha little man might not give u the choice of what u have. Oh my husbands being a complete arsehole to the point he'll be lucky if he has a wife tomorrow morning. God I hate men. Otherwise im fine thanks hun lol u? I need to get a mattress soon speaking of them, mines crippling my back too, and I no the feeling bout bump lol. I cant get up from sitting let alone standing.not up to much this week apart from taking my eldest to nursery u? Xx


----------



## natlee

Oh dear!! i hope your ok, hope u sort things out soon!! me and OH have had a big barney tonight aswell, i dont know if its me over reacting or if its just a bloody man thing like u say lol!
Im watching this is england atm .. bloody hell its graphic. i feel sick after watching it! :| its been good tho! have you watched any of it?
Lol i know, my backs in half .. cannot wait to try out my new bed & memory foam mattress topper .. sounds lovely ha .. roll on friday!!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol bet u cant. Wish someone would buy me a bloody mattress lol. No we didnt sort things. He caused a row, at quarter past 4 he walked out and I haven't seen or heard from him since. He's getting good at this. Hope u and ur OH are ok tho hun. My ex likes to blame things on my mood swings after he starts a row cos its the perfect excuse for him. Haven't been watching this is england cos I didnt enjoy the original film but hubby watched them all apart from last 2 xx


----------



## natlee

Oh no?! is he the type who goes off in a strop and comes back a few hours later? i hope things get better between you! bet its hard with the girls and especially baby on the way! i get so emotional!! .. we are ok, leons trying to steal the laptop offme atm he wants more toast lol .. give me a message to let me know alls ok :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol bless him my girls are good at pinching comp too. He's the type that a few hours aren't enough and EVERY time without fail he'll be gone all night and day. I said yesterday if he didnt come home he'd lose his wife cos he disappears too often and doesnt help with me being pregnant or kids and he didn't come home,still hasn't but then had nerve to text me saying he loves me cos I blatantly ignored him. I rele hate men lol. The bit I struggle with is youngest screaming for him constantly and I no he wont be back for ages. She's got in the habit of hitting me constantly or throwing things when she doesn't get her own way. Iv just told him iv got nothing left to say to him anymore xx u 2 sorted now? X


----------



## natlee

Oh dear, doesnt sound like great support does he! im sorry about that, i bet its so hard with the little one shouting for him too!!! i feel for you! i dont understand men at all either lol, my OH always thinks hes right in arguements and he can never see my point! we dont really argue alot properly but when we do its really bad!!! hes so laid back hes horizontal and sometime that bloody winds me up!! i feel alot more anger this pregnancy than i did with leon lol .. hormones are flying everywhere!!!! i hope your ok xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol im fine thanks now hun calmed down. Were the same. Wen we row we really do cos he's the same as urs to laid back and it pisses me off too lol. He came back with flowers roses and lilies and my reply was am I meant to be fuckin grateful? U disappeared for two days and think flowers solve everything. He didnt say much. Done all housework though twice and cooked dinner lol. Trying to get back in my good books. Only preg iv been stressed with too. Joys of men lol xx


----------



## natlee

Haha i can totally agree with you there! sounds exactly like my OH but iv only just got my first bunch of flowers off him for our anniversary lol!! hes never bought me them before i was shocked lol! glad things have calmed down, but if he does it again next time lock the door and tell him shove his flowers up his arse .. that will teach him a lesson ;) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol I was so close to throwing them at him. He put them in the water and everything cos I took them and left them on kitchen side lol. He's bought me flowers a few times but not for a while so I think he knew he had some serious arse kissing to do lol. My eldest asked me wat they were and I replied daddys suck up present. I got called a cheeky cow for that lol :-D iv got bloody heartburn now im meant to be relaxing and stuck with man u so im on here on my phone lol. Its nice when they surprise u with gifts isn't it. Wen there doing it cos they want to not to suck up lol xx


----------



## natlee

Haha yeah, but iv never been bought a suck up present lol.. only chocolate haha and he eats half of that, clever he is see lol!! Oh dear, hope the heartburn buggers off soon i cant stand heartburn, iv got a pack of rennies on me at all times ha!!
Ahh god, iv just got leon to bed about 20 mins ago, he watched in the night garden before bed and it makes him so hyper he cant calm down enough to go to sleep lol! so going to watch abit of me telly before nathan gets home from football and puts the same as your watching on, i hate watching football!!!!!! shame my phones broken or id be doing the same as you on my phone all night lol .. OH dropped it and smashed the screen and then leon dribbled all over it and it doesnt even switch on anymore now lol, thank god im due a renewal on my contract next month im going insane without a phone!! haha! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Haha u poor sod i'd go mad without a phone. Iv only just my contract a month ago so i'd be screwed if kids broke it. They keep trying to bugger off with my phone as well lol. Phone and text everyone in my phone list and randoms lol. Had a few wierd texts from random numbers girls have text lol, one text asked what I meant by the voicemail I sent and asking who I was? Think it was a bit of baby babble lol. Girls have a thing for dora and peppa pig atm so when a new dvds on angel wont sleep till she's seen it all. After the first time she knows all words perfectly its pretty scary lol. Girls fell asleep quite early tonight for a change lol. Might use hubby grovelling as an excuse for a massage :-D lol xw


----------



## angelkatelyn

p.s Let me no if anything good is on later. Hopefully ur tv time is better than mine lol xx


----------



## natlee

I get my new contract next month, will definitly have to get insurance on it!! going to get the HTC Wildwife i get £250 cashback with it too thats a bargain, so lots of christmas shopping for my little man with that :) leons a bugger with my phone, im just as as bad though its about the 4th phone iv had in a year! i keep dropping them in saucepans of water that the babys bottles cooling down in or pint glasses of water im so clumsy!!! i dropped my digicam in a saucepan of water, absolutly devestated! i googled to see what might fix it and someone had written to leave it in rice overnight and it bloody worked!!!!! i couldnt beileve it i was amazed!! so theres a tip for you incase it happens to you lol :p
Haha, your little girls sound like such characters bless them!! i can see leon being a wild child, he just wants to get up and go hes a cheeky little monkey already hes so funny tho! hes started pulling the craziest faces i cant even look at him seriously its hilarious!! do you have facebook? theres a video on there of him pulling them lol .. search Natlee Coles and ill come up, iv got the same pic as on here as my profile pic :) 
I didnt get much 'me telly' time lol .. by the time i got off here i remembered waterloo road was on and i missed half of it i was devestated lol! and then OH came home and switched on the bloody football, never mind i wriggled my way out of doing the dishes and he treated me to a pizza hehe :p stuffed now! just watched crimewatch and going to get an early night i think :) .. did you get your massage?? i LOVE a massage but OH is useless at them lmao xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lmao My hubby aint the best at em. Oh my girls are crazy lol. One has no pain or fear factor lol. Thats the youngest one. I dont have facebook anymore atm hubby made me close account as it was causing rows. I presume its rice with no water in if it broke due to water lol and no didnt get massage forgot to ask lol. My girls pull faces atm too. Some dirty looks, some funny and some just completely cute. Im watching green zone now. New army film out with matt damon. Looks like a good film just a shame I cant stand him lol. U got ur tv back now footys finished? Xx


----------



## natlee

Haha, they sound too cute :) .. leons a little monkey, he LOVES the tv.. hes had cbeebies on since hes woke up hes sat in his walker with a jaffa cake watching it smiling and shouting at it lol, hes really tired but just wont give in! i have to fight him to sleep all the time and its getting harder now with bump growing all the time! he has never fallen asleep on his own, always have to wrap him up tight and cuddle him until hes asleep and he always screams the house down its a nightmare! i definitly wont be picking the new baby up half as much as i did with leon, hes used to it now and wont settle any other way! 
No, there was MORE football on after that finished, grrrr! and hes just told me its on tongiht aswell. GREAT! i think i may start wrapping my christmas presents lol, last year i could hardly wrap anything i was so big wont be leaving it that late again :p 
How was the film? any good? :) xxx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol oh bless. I couldn't tell ya I fell asleep 15minutes after it started lol. The bit I watched was. Bless him. My eldest was like that and we've started putting her in her bed with a bottle of milk and a dvd on quietly and give her a kiss goodnight and eventually she gets tired and falls asleep. Took about a week to work properly. That was after 2 and a half years of nothing working. With my youngest we learnt our lesson and put her in her cot wen she got tired with her bottle from birth and she used to fall asleep no probs so thats wat we'll be doing again cos my girls majorly fight it too just not as bad anymore. Leon sounds like a right character too bless him. My girls dance to all the cbeebie songs its so cute watching them and there so proud of themselves after lol xx


----------



## natlee

Haha bless them, im so jealous youve got them both into falling asleep on their own! iv had a really rough day today, leons been tired since i spoke to you but wouldnt give in at all. he was kicking and screaming crying kicking into my tummy and it really upset me because i just coudlnt get him off to sleep! i can usually do it, but with bump getting bigger im really struggling. OH wasnt here to help so it all got on top of me and as soon as he came home and leon STILL wasnt asleep and wouldnt give in i couldnt stop crying, definitly the hormones taking over there i was so emotional!! leons gone up OHs mums tonight now for me to have a relax, i just hate seeing him crying like that and not being able to cuddle him in close to me without bump getting in the way and him hurting me from kicking against it. im really going to have to nip it in the bud and find a way to get leon to calm down and fall asleep hopefuly on his own before the baby arrives, leons amazing the only thing that is a pain is getting him off to sleep!! .. so im googling ways to get him to sleep without all the fighting lol!! how is your night? :) hope ur k x


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol I fell asleep and left hubby dealing with youngest who also refused to sleep last night. See if anyone has a free or cheap tv and try wat I did. Just a suggestion. Put dvd on with light off and see if it works. Might take a while. Give him a bath just before and it should wear him out. Worked for ours. Not gonna hurt. I no what u mean bout bump both girls climb all over mine and its agony and the emotional wreck is me too lol. When ur stressed or struggling they seem to no and kick off more. Iv been in tears quite a few times. Even when im not pregnant lol. Glad u got a break though hun. Did u manage to relax? Xx


----------



## natlee

God i know it gets me really emotional sometimes, sounded like a rubbish mum in the post i wrote and totally thought f*** once id posted it lol ..people seem to understand tho, so im orite now lol! I had a lovely relax last night thankyou, its nice to have a night off sometimes hey? .. yeah i will try what you have said its just going to be hard to break the habit i suppose of going to him as soon as he crys, i hate it when he works himself up so much! it really upsets me, OH is tougher though so ill have to sit downstaies with some music on or something to drown out the crying i cant stand to hear it, OH can leave it go over his head i have no idea how mind lol!! how you feeling today? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol my hubbys the same. As soon as I hear a cry im there. Im terrible too soft. Im glad u could relax in the end and yeah im feeling good today thanks. Hows ur night with little man going? Dont worry bout sounding like a rubbish mum everyone struggles and has bad days. Joys of kids lol xx


----------



## natlee

yep noones perfect i suppose! just feel so bad when i cant settle him it really upsets me! ill know not to go to the new baby AS SOON as it crys this time round lol! i was awful with leon, didnt leave him out of my sight always in my arms .. so suppose its my fault hes like it really! .. he is getting better tho, he used to not let me put him down at all, always had to be by him but now hes in his walker he doesnt want me constantly lol hes a little monkey i love him so much tho lol :) hes been brilliant today! hardly put up a fight to go to sleep just had to lie there in the dark with him and didnt speak just tapped his little bum and he went off after awhile so feeling alot less stressed out today, a night off does help sometime :) 
Im making a pork & apple dinner now hehe .. cannot wait. im starving!! OH has his daughter this weekend, so full house lol! you up to much fun the weekend? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Mmm sounds yummy, im glad he was good for u. Everyone is learning first time round,gives u experience of wat not to do second time round lol. I learnt that. My hubby has decided he's moving living room round tomorrow and told me to sit upstairs so he can surprise me lol. And he's pressure washing garden and drive. Im looking after kids lol. Its amazing how much they drive u mad but u'd never replace them. Wats ur ohs daughter like? She good? Wats ur plans for weekend? Xx


----------



## natlee

food was amazing lol, stuffed now!! you had anything nice? 
oooh busy day for hubby tomoro then! bless him wanting to suprise you thats sweet, my OH has a football match, he wants me to go watch but i dno yet .. im not very intersted, oops lol! :p
OHs daughter is nearly 4 now, she doesnt listen at all and she does not like being told off! she doesnt like to share either, i think its because she is the only child in her house but she plays with all leons things and then wont let him play with anything which is hers! its hard when its not your child to tell them off too lol! .. i think this is why i was put off having girls lol, all of my friends who have girls all of them seem to be like this too!! definitly happy its another boy for me lol!! 
Omg. i have my heating on, drying washing i am absolutly BOILING!!!!!! i think ill have to sleep naked tonight lmao!!!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lmao saves washing pjs, I didnt have dinner. I just pigged out all day so was bloated lol. Baby must be having a growth spurt. My eldest went through the not sharing phase thanks to old next door neighbours girl. Thankfully she's the opposite now. But I no wat u mean bout hard telling them off when there not urs. They grow out of it eventually. Ur oh should understand if u say something though. If she takes leons toys just say if leon cant play with urs then u cant play with his and take it off her. She'll learn soon enough cos then its being done to her. Im not a footy fan when it comes to watching hubby either lol xx


----------



## natlee

Thats how i explain, i say if you cant share then leon wont share his toys! and she just has a pout on then.. lol. I hate it when children dont share!! bet your gald your little one grew out of it! 
I actually went to watch OH play football today he won 11-3 lol .. didnt really watch alot tho, wont tell him that tho haha .. has yoru living room been finished?? xxx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Haha best way. Keeps them sweet. Im so glad she grew out of it cos it drove me mad! Yeah he did living room. Did a good job bless him. I was cooking a lamb roast while he was doing it, we couldn't wait till tomorrow lol. Was leon good for u again tonight? Xxx


----------



## natlee

Oh god i bet, im praying leon doesnt go like that!!! Awww what a good hubby, so cute my OH dont bloody do my living room out for me lol! we are hoping to move house soon so not going to bother decorating anymore of this house we are in atm! 
Mmmm lamb roast sounds lush right now and its only 9am haha .. im going down my nanas today for sunday dinner, i take leon down every sunday .. love a nanas sunday dinner cant beat it :p 
Yeah leon was good again last night, up at bloody 6am tho! its still dark and rainy now i hate this weather i can never be arsed to do anything in it! are you up to much today? :)
Iv just realised that you are nearly 35 weeks!!!! what am i going to do when your gone!!! .. ill have noone to talk to lol xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Ill still be on here hun and chatting away lol. And when ur phone. Sorted ill give u my number. Were hoping to move too. Gotta wait till may though :-( gotta be here 12 months. After weeks of telling my hubby this site will help him with any questions etc and him saying he's not joining I mentioned again for pure chance and said there's a dads section and he said ok. Wtf lol. He waits till 5weeks before im due to drop lol-cant complain ay. Where he sees all my rants about him haha. Glad leon was good for u. Definitely cant beat a roast especially when its cooked by someone else lol Xx


----------



## natlee

Oh well thats good to know lol, and yeah, phone will be up and running next month so ill pm you my new number :) 
Omg. my OH would never join this, he thinks im crazy going on here lol! im always checking bandb and he just laughs at me sitting in the corner talking to aload of pregnant ladies lol! he doesnt understand, awww your hubby sounds so sweet, hopefully he wont see any of the rants about him tho!! haha! my OH would go potty if he knew i was talking about him haha!! 
Oh god i know, i love a roast .. had chicken one down my nanas, was delish!! leon stole half of it tho hes such a starver!! :p cheeky little man! hows your day been? i have such a bad back today, i remember this with leon ergh. hate having a bad back just cant get comfy!! iv had a bump spirt over night lol .. i look much bigger than yesterday!! i feel like im going to pop already! i went so big with leon im praying i dont go too big again or ill never loose the weight after lol xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Haha I was HUGE with katelyn. This one im big but its balanced out I think. I think he joined just to shut me up lol. Been on at him since second tri. I ordered a chinese last night felt like rubbish cos I suffer from low bp so I felt rele faint-spent half the day on sofa. Bless leon, thats wat my girls do.constantly pinch my food lol. Haha he says im worse on here then I was on facebook lol. He just knows its where I go to keep sane and if he even tried stopping me i'd have the biggest mood swing lol. Finally finished my hospital bag and now iv gotta start getting all my bits sorted for holiday on 23rd lol. Dont plan these things too well lol. He shouldn't find rants he cant work the site yet lmao. Im safe for a while.hubby starts his new job today and angels at nursery so I got place to relax cos katelyn usually falls asleep on way back from nursery lol. U got any plans for today? Xx


----------



## natlee

Ahh cute! lets hope he never comes across the rants hey? :p
oooh lovely, bet youve had a lovely chilled day then! where has your hubby started work? :) has he enjoyed his first day?
Mmm i do love a chinese, so skint atm tho because of our rent i hate paying rent especially when you get nothing out of it at the end!! 
Iv just been down my mums house with leon today, we went up the park with my mum, nana and her dog, shes only a little shihtzu but she guards leon like shes a rotweiller lol, she doesnt leave his side its so funny! picked up a few christmas wrapping papers and bits and pieces, getting everything prepared this year, last year leon came early and i still hadnt finished my wrapping!! whoops!! :p
Ooooh, lush where are you going on holidays? i bet you cant wait!!!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Only kent but it gets me away from his family lol. Glad u had a good day and bless the dog there always protective over kids. I no wat u mean bout xmas iv always gotta start early especially this year. Angels birthday august, katelyns birthday sep, hubbys oct, this baby nov and then xmas lol. No rest for the wicked. He started in matalan,nothing great but he enjoyed it. Angel didnt go in the end cos she woke up unwell bless her. Then hubby pissed off out on his friends bike as soon as he got back from work. Only just got back. Not talking to him. It seems to slip his mind im bout to drop. Typical selfish man.another rant would be coming if I could be bothered to type it, iv just told his friend wat I think aswell lol xx


----------



## natlee

lmao, u make me laugh! .. but its not funny, id be furious!! out on a bike with his mates god he sounds like a teenager again lol :p .. i hope you made him put the kids to bed and run you a nice bath!! 
aww lovely, i could do with a break away for a few days, this is my 2nd new years being pregnant so i want to go away for a couple of nights i dont know where but somewhere just to relax with the OH before the baby comes! dont know if it will happen or if its just wishful thinking lol!
Wow. you do have a busy one up until christmas dont you!!! im the same christmas time tho, leons on the 22nd, OHs daughter 8th jan, OHs 16th jan and then babys due on 3rd feb lol great, expensive times ahead hey, especially as they get older!!! have you started the girls christmas shopping? and are you going to buy little man anything? leon wasnt due until the 27th of december so i didnt get anything really for him last christmas, i did dress him up as santa tho he looked so sweet!!! i love dressing him up as things lol, think he will be an elf this year hehe :p
Awww, how is little angel feeling now? hope shes better :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Thanks hun. She hasn't coughed or anything yet. Woke up once. No xmas shopping started yet lol. Starting wed. Were gonna buy him a few rattles and soft books. Not gonna spend loads. Made that mistake with the girls. Spent 150 for there first xmas lol. I reckon u should book a few days away. Be nice. U got an expensive after xmas line up lol. Kids were already in bed and housework done :-( and ur not wrong he constantly acts like a teenager atm. Hope ur having an easier night lol. Were getting all 3 kids santa outfits this year lol, girls santa dresses and lil man normal santa outfit. Girls had them there 1st xmas too lol xx


----------



## natlee

aww how is she feeling today? i took leon to the doctors today, he has a rash all over his back, they said it was excema! so hes got some steriod cream for it now and not to use any bubble bath or anything else on him except for this one she gave me to suit his skin .. bless him!! 
hubby behaving today? lol!! we are just going to take leon out for a walk before he gets ready for bed! hes been so funny today hes been calling cat-cat all day lol .. he loves my mums cat its cute!have you been up to much fun? :)
ahhhh sweet!! youll have to take pics of them in their outfits and put the on christmas cards lol! thats what im going to do for my family from leon lol :p
yeah, would be lovely to get away for a few days so going to have a look for somewhere not too expensive, little spa break or something would be amazing!!!!!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

I reckon a spa break would be lovely. Bless him katelyn has eczema from head to toe its not fair on them. As for today. Hubby started his shit this morning, left house at half 8, haven't heard from him since so I told him to stick his relationship up his arse. Now his phones off. Cant be dealing with him being immature. He seems to forget he has his 3rd kid on the way. Angel used to say cat all the time lol.think the xmas card idea is a good one. Had another chinese tonight couldn't be arsed to cook lol. Still got dishes to do again though :-( it never ends lol. U had a good day? Hopefully the walk helps leon sleep bless him xx give u an early night x


----------



## natlee

omg i cant get over you OH seems to be doing this all the time!! he obviosly doesnt see how much you are doing at home does he! makes me angry i dont know how your putting up with it, must love him alot! .. i wish men could see things thru a womens eyes sometimes!! 
Ahh never? i know its not nice at all, poor little babies.. it looks sore but he doesnt itch it or anything so it cant be bothering him? my mum just said that eczema and asthma are related!! so i hope leon doesnt get asthma, my brother has it and hes had it since he was small, hopefully leon wont have it!! how about katelyn has she got any signs of having asthma?
yeah a spa break would be amazing, lovely little break away for just the two of us before baby comes along! ill look for one that does a mummy massage ;) hehe!! 
Oooh lush lucky you!! was your chinese nice?? i made chicken fajitas, spicy wedges and chicken skewers was delissssssssh!! just sent OH down the shop for a big cold bottle of pepsi really fancy one, and got a sneeky chocolate muffin i bought in asda hidden in the cupboard ;) hehe .. 
Leon went up to bed by 7 he was really tired bless him, hes been so funny today i love him so much he always makes me happy even when im down, its crazy how a baby can do that isnt it? 
OH back home yet?? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

It is I love having cuddles with my girls wen im upset. Nope not back, he wont be till tomorrow if im lucky, iv put up with crap from him and his family for 4years. Im amazed I haven't walked away before. They say asthma,eczema and hayfever usually come as a package. She's shown signs of hayfever and obviously eczema but not asthma yet. Touch wood she wont have it. Im glad he settled for u tonight. I love cakes atm lol. My craving is carrot cake lol. And my chinese was yummy lol. Ur dinner sounds gorgeous! Im jealous lol xx u need to come cook for me sometime lol. Ur pork and apple or chicken u did tonight mmm lol x


----------



## natlee

Ah god, even worse when the family get involved giving you grief too! you sound like you need a good break away maybe you should come with me lol!! .. i hope he sorts the way hes acting out before your little man arrives!!! How is he with the girls, does he give you lots of help? i hope so!! 
yeah fingerscrossed they will both miss out on the asthma, bet thats scary to have with a baby isnt it! 
Im looking for one of those baby swings , i love the graco sweetpeace its just bloody expensive tho!! 
haha, i love cooking!!! yeah ill have to come cook for you haha, pork and apple thats right it was lush!! im full as an egg now tho, just eaten a big bag of cadburys dead heads, those halloween sweets, little eggs with caramel in the middle they were lush!! carrot cake hey!! funny little craving lol .. i wanted sponge all the time with leon, and not the sponge you eat!!! cleaning sponges i used to sit there sucking them all the time, cold ones OH used to think i was batty lol :p xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Haha iv never had any strange cravings like that. I no I wondered where carrot cake came from as well lol. He came back at 8 and I heard him so I stayed in bed and he's just come up with a big grin like nothings happened tried rubbing my back and for the first time in 4 years he got a smack. Im so angry with him. He goes through phases, for a few months he'll put freedom before all of us and after those months he'll help with kids. Dont think we'll ever come first though. Why Iv given up now. I never got babyswings for the kids. Put angel in one of my sis in laws and she disappeared lol. It was literally bigger then her. Got my mothercare stuff being delivered today, pushchair, steriliser, bath,bedding set etc. Cant wait to get his cot bits put on  if they turn up today. And btw I dont think my carrot cake craving is as funny as ur sponge one lmao. Do u think ur oh will mind if I jump out ur bag when u get there? I think he'd literally shit himself lol xx


----------



## natlee

Oh god he sounds like hard work i really feel for you! if your not happy get out of there!! even if its for a week or so, maybe then he will realise what hes lost?! or try swapping places for the week, let him see how much work you have to do when your at home and hes out all the time, hopefully he would appreciate you more then!! i cant beileve he comes home trying to bloody rub your back!! what the hell lol, so glad you give him a smack haha, bet he didnt expect that one :p 
Ooooh did the things arrive??? i didnt come on yday, i was absolutly shattered! was out from 10 in the morning with my mum and leon, went shopping and things didnt get in til 8ish so i was so tired my mum had leon over night so i had a lush bath and had an early night didnt wake up until 10 this morning was beautiful lye in lol :) 
Im getting leon the amby natures nest thing to sleep in like a hammock, looks amazing and the reviews are fab, cant rememebr if i told you about it? i want to get the swing so i dont have to hold the baby as much as i did with leon, he hated his bouncer chair and moses basket so i always had him in my arms, what a mistake!! lol!! i saw a nice one in mothercare with like a hood and a light show in the hood so think ill give that a go, and it rocks baby on its own so i wont have to do a thing lol :p hopefully baby will like it?! 
Haha, yeah OH would absolutly shit himself if you popped out my bag lmao!! would be hysterical :p
Hows your day been? - oh god and dont start about that sponge craving, im sure its coming back went to a shop and bought like 12 cleaning sponges and a baby sponge in the shape of a star for leon and my mouth was watering haha.. freak!! :p xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lmao,iv neva had any rele strange cravings. Doubt one will kick in now. He spent all day trying to kiss me,he's had one in 2 days and that was a goodnight one lol. Think I'm coming down with flu :-( perfect timing as always. Did u have a good day then? Glad u got some sleep. My phones been cut off till next week :-( iv heard of the amby not too sure if iv seen it. Yep all bits got delivered eventually. Room looks wicked lol. Xx


----------



## natlee

i hope i get another strange one :p i like them haha!! 
how you feeling now? i hope its just a quick 24 hour thing not lingering round for days! god i hate the bloody flu! did u get offered the flu jab? i had a letter thru but i didnt want it, i didnt have the swine flu one either last year with leon! 
haha, good on you :p treat them mean keep them keen haha ;) 
Awww lush i bet it does look wicked i havent bought anything for the baby yet mind!! i think its because theres not alot to get from having leons things that im just leaving it all til last minute, not a very good idea tho lol! only really need to get some clothes and that really and the swing & amby nest! 
have you been up to much fun today or just feeling rotten? iv just ordered a chinese .. im so hungry!!!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

it calmed down after a few days, we sorted things out eventually lol, iv noticed we constantly talk about chinese haha. i had to get sorted early in case he made an appearance early, had a hosp appointment yesterday, growth scan and check cord, they said babys growing fine and he could make an appearance anytime from now on lol, bit nervous now, be 36 weeks tomoro. i didnt get the flu jab im meant to cos iv got asthma but i never bother - i barely get flu. at least u havent got to get to much, we had to get it all new lol, all here now though we just need baby monitors now xx u been ok?


----------



## natlee

Good good, glad its sorted now .. hopefully he will get his prioritys right when the little man comes along! scary to think he could be here anyday tho isnt it!! ill be 24 weeks on thursday my V-day :happydance: hehe!! .. think i may even have a chinese to celebrate haha ;) .. Omg i havent made food once since friday! iv been ordering out, how nuaghty!! lol and i have absolutly no effort today so think ill be ringing the local kebab hosue again haha :p 
glad the appointment went well, did you get to see much of the baby or was he too big to really see now lol? 
i bought the sensor monitors and they were a complete waste of money, wish i didnt bother, i only put the sound on so i can hear him or id be up and down all night if the movement sensor was on slightest wriggle and it would be beeping! ..ahh i cant wait to do some baby clothes shopping i cant stop buying for leon atm, loads of cute little things in asda and tescos have 3 for 2 on the baby wear!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

i no what u mean, i cant go out without getting the girls something everytime lol, i feel guilty if i dont. haha i love takeaways saves cooking, im getting bored of them now though we'v ordered so many recently lol. i reckon a chinese to celebrate would be good haha. scary isn't the word, i keep thinking shit im guna have 3 kids soon lol, and im more scared about this labour then the others, with katelyn i didnt have time to be worried or scared though cos the early labour was such a surprise and i was too mashed off gas and air lol. hubby cooked tonight :) i cudnt be arsed lol, plus cudnt find anything cos shoppings being delivered tomoro, he made sausages, veg, mash n gravy mmmmm lol. bless hubby he got himself another job so he has two now, im rele proud of him he's spent so long looking and he's really preoud of himself, wish it wasnt so close to my labour though :( but they'v been really good and said he can keep his phone on in case i call so thats good, and he said if they dont let him go he'll walk out. hows leon getting on with his sleeping? xx


----------



## natlee

did you have a natural birth with both the girls? im really in two minds what to do still i see my midwife next week so ill talk to her then but they always seem to push you for a natural birth dont they! 
ooooh thats good, where else is OH working now? does he get paternity leave for both jobs then? 
i actually coooked last night lol, made pasta cabonara , chips & garlic bread was yummy :)
My V-day today whoo hooo, pretty shit day tho so nothing much to do today! you up to anything nice? 
Ill give u a text on my new number as soon as i get it :) contract runs out on 2nd of november so ill be getting a new one pretty much as soon as it ends :) been lost without it lol xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol I bet. I had chinese yesterday and im not joking lol. I cant cook carbonara cos hubbys so fussy so it would get wasted. Iv made it once. I had natural birth with both girls the first one was agony though cos she was back to back and no one noticed till I had her so I was pushing nearly 3hours with no help. *******s Lol. I tore with both tho and had to have stitches. Be honest wats a caesarean like during and after cos thats my biggest fear during labour. His other job is bhs. Had katelyns hospital appointment today for dietician went well. And congratulations on v day  xx


----------



## natlee

Aww no? i love cabanara! i bought the frozen bag, findus i think the make is you can use as much as you like and reseal the bag just put it in a frying pan and add abit of water and its done in 8 mins be perfect for you if OH dont like it!! :) Mmmm .. how was the chinese? jealous!! lol im making a beef dinner tonight, yummy yummy!! 

Ooh god bless you, i bet you were in agony!! i would have been fine if it was not an emergancy cesarian but i was in the birthing pool one minute and being rushed up to labour&delievery in a wheelchair the next minute! i shit myself i didnt know what was going on,got strapped up to aload of machines and could hear leons heartrate dipping and not recovering so it was scary! i just wanted it over with quickly and for leon to be safe! i had a spinal and an epidural but neither of them worked because i had to be lying on my side for leons heartrate to recover so it only worked on half of my body so ended up having general anesthetic so wasnt even awake for it which was quite upsetting! it was all abit of a blur and it still is i just rememebr waking up and having a baby popped on me i was out of it lol! this is why im thinking id prefer to opt for a cesarian incase it happend again, id be devestated if i wasnt awake to see this one get born either!! plus they werent very good with telling my mum & nathan what was happening, they just chucked my OH out of the room and didnt tell him or my mum if the baby had been delievered safely or if i was ok for an hour and a half! they were really annoyed, understandable tho isnt it? .. i wish i could just have a straight forward birth but my luck is pretty shitty lol i bet id end up with another cesarian anyways lol! .. did you have an epidural or anything?? :) 

Glad the appointment went well!! ... how are the girls? :) .. is OH enjoying the new job? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

He starts new job monday. And its very understandable some doctors are shit tho. Im not surprised u wanna caesarean again now after that experience. I had gas and air with both and thats it. Went unconcious with angel had my mum and midwife slapping me and throwing water over me lol. I had those findus bags with bolognaise lol. Not bad are they. Might grab a few more lol. How was beef dinner? We had chilli and I had heartburn whole time. Plus was so tired I couldn't be arsed to chew anymore lol,girls are good thanks. Still awake lol. Hows leon? xx


----------



## natlee

Omg sounds scary, and you are brave just gas and air!!!!! yeah i agree, some doctors really dont understand and have stupid views on things! they asked me if i wanted to have the drip to speed up my contractions, and the contractions were what was making leons heartrate drop and not recover? so why would i want to speed them up :S .. i just told them get this baby out of me now safe whatever it takes so they whisked me off for cesarian, was abit annoyed they just pushed nathan out of the room , popped a mask over my face and didnt tell me what was going on i shit myself, so im just thinking maybe it is best to just opt for a cesarian, atleast then ill know whats going on and will be awake for it and nathan can be there aswell then! its just the staying in hospital i dont want again lol and it was horrible not being able to do as much for leon as i would have wanted at first, i couldnt position him right to feed him so that it wasnt hurting my scar etc .. was just a pain, and this time ill have a one year old to look after aswell who wont understand why i cant pick him up or whatever :( so i dont know exactly yet! 
Dinner was beautiful!! having a profiterol cake now, its like a cheesecake with profiterols on top it looks amazing!!! lol .. ahhh god heartburn is a killer isnt it, i hate it! keep waking up with really bad heartburn in the middle of the night and cant be arsed to get out of bed to get tablets lol!! 
Awww good good, have they gone to bed yet? :) leons good, hes shattered so hes been in bed since 6 lol .. bless him, he will be up early tomroo tho!! bummer lol .. you up to much the weekend?? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Girls finally fell asleep at 11 and katelyn woke up at 2 then 7.30 was not impressed lol. Had pics at angels nursery today and katelyn was able to be in them so was happy they turned out lovely. If u speak to consultant about the likelihood of the contraction problem then they can explain the options and see where ur coming from too. Iv had heartburn for 3days now constantly. Its driving me mad :-( no plans for weekend. Got someone buying my old double pushchair tomorrow and hubby is staying at his uncles after work cos he wants to go out before holiday as its his 21st while were away. What bout u? Any plans? Xx


----------



## natlee

Oh god lol! i bet you were nackard this morning!! poor you!! 
ahh that sounds so cute! i cant wait to get some of leon and the new baby done, i had ones of leon done profesionally when he was about 5 months, i think i should have waited until now really because he couldnt sit up steadily or anything then, but he looks so different already lol he was bald in the photos haha!! 
yeah, i will do, iv spoken to peopl who have had a cesarian before and they said that they wont induce you or use the drip to speed up contractions, so if i dont progress again like with leon then ill end up with a cesarian again anyway so i just dont knw what to do!! lol 
Oooh lovely, bit of extra cash then selling the pram! what are you going to do about a pram when little man arrives? you going to get a double and a buddy board or something?
Ahh, so quiet weekend for you then :) same here, im just watching the soaps atm done aload of cleaning and washing today and went to feed the ducks over the pond, nothing too exciting! i did win a pram on ebay tho, £90 , the luna stroller from mamas & papas its got a changing bag, stroller, footmuff & raincovers with it it matches my icandy pram aswell so leon will still look funky cool init hehe :p OMG and .. i went to asda, and i got a stroller for £12.50!!!!!! coudlnt beileve it, last day selling them tomoro aswell cant go wrong for the price! a black and lime one its nice!! :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

God 2 bargains in one day u lucky thing! Yeah we had a new double delivered and we have a buggy board too. I was exhausted this morning lol. Getting xmas pressies for girls with money we get for pushchair. How u getting on with a routine for leon? He adjusting ok or u not tried one out yet xx


----------



## natlee

He hasnt been half as bad the last few weeks, still waking for a bottle but he doesnt fight so much so cant complain, should really start putting him down awake tho before baby comes lol do you know where to get the HIP forms? 
Yeah love a bargain i do hehe  .. ahhh lovely, i do love a new pram lol :p you up to much today , its really nice down here so taking leon to the park and that while the OH is playing football! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Na gotta wait in for woman bout pushchair and take it from there. It rained last night so cant do park cos kids will get soaked lol. Glad he's doing well for u now. As bad as it is that I cant remember cos I didnt get it long ago im pretty sure that u get the HIP form from midwife. Dont hold me too it though lol. I keep getting twinges for last few days. Its driving me crazy. Thought I was in labour yesterday xx


----------



## natlee

Oh god!! could be any day really for you though isnt it, bet it is scary thinking it could happen anytime! id be on edge lol, have they stopped today? you seen your midwife? ill text you off OHs phone later so you have my number to let me knw if anything happens or ill be in a flap again if you disappear from here again lol :) 
Ahh i hate waiting in, but then again if its not been very nice with you then theres not really alot to do is there, duvet day it is then? :p do you drive? 
Im close to the hospital where OH is playing football today so ill pop in there and see if they have them, im sure my midwife said to pick one up when i went for my scan but i forgot lol!! 
hope little man stays put for you a little longer xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol thanks hun, had about 4 twinges today but nothing else. Ill save his number so when I go into labour ill text him saying its a message for u so u no. Nope dont drive. Started my lessons at beginning of pregnancy but got big so quickly so continuing after xmas is out the way. Girls are watching the peppa pig dvd in my room cos they broke there tv so I think ill be needing to redecorate soon lol. They've found a bit of wallpaper coming off wall from last tenant and keep pulling wallpaper off lol. At least there behaving now. Doing a bolognaise tonight. Really fancy fish and chips tho lol. Haven't had it for years and picked up a new takeaway menu from chippy so when I get money I think another takeaway is in order lol. God I love the pregnancy excuse lol. I am on edge constantly and I shit myself at every twinge lol. Oh well 39days max he's gotta come at some point, probably on holiday lol xx


----------



## natlee

Oh god lol, things may be starting then, lots of practice contractions, lovely lol! nice reminder of whats to come hey? ha!!
Oh dear lol, i hate renting, anything that happens straight out of your bond, great!! i lost all the bond from the last hosue we were in the land lady was a complete arsehole and blamed loads of things on us that were already there! 
leons been such a cutie today, took him to the park whilst OH played footy as i said and he was non stop laughing and clapping his hands and shouting at the children, was too cute lol! hes nakard now, has only had a 20 min nap today so fingers crosed he will stay asleep for a long time tonight lol :p .. well atleast thru xfactor if i time putting him to bed correctly lol :p 
I like fish and chips, but im not a fan of a chip shop i love their fish but id prefer skinny fries than chip shop chips lol im fussy with chips, Love love loveeeeeeeee burger kings chips they are amazing!! ahh sounds lush, i love a bolagnese!! i picked up a huge thing of mince for £2 in asda and the bolognese sauce family size one was only 90p! another bargain i had hehe!! .. i love the pregnancy excuse, i did eat like more of a pig with leon tho i must say lol i constantly had a burger hanging out my mouth haha!!
yeah i will give you a text when he gets in, im so excited for you, could be anytime now, fingers crossed its not on holidays lol!!!!!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Haha thanks. Hubby bloody wants me to have him on 28th while on holiday cos its hubbys birthday lol. Typical man. Both girls are in my bed with a bottle and dora and been quiet for last 20mins so fingers crossed they dont start jumping on bed lol. They've been really good today bless them. Im the opposite with my chips. I love the big fat squidgy ones from chippy and not the thin ones lol.luckily this place is council not renting cos both our last landlords were arseholes too. I think its cos they can get away with it. Last one kept 3grand of our deposit. I love watching the girls down the park. Especially when they get as excited as leon bless him. Sounds like he really enjoyed himself. Last time I had burger king I got food poisoning so wont eat it again :-( I think ill be ok and be able to watch xfactor in peace lol. Did u manage to sort out the HIP form? Xx


----------



## natlee

Lol!! would be a nice bday present tho, but so bad timing on holidays lmao! 
aww bless them, the do love peppa pig dont they hehe! are they still asleep? leons just gone to bed, so making food and going to watch xfactor after replying to you :) 
OMG. 3 GRAND!! mine was only £600 but that made me upset i didnt stop crying for ages i was so angry!! im hoping we will get in council housing soon, the womans not got back to us yet but we are on the short list, i hope we get in before the baby comes!! 
Oh no?! that sucks!! i love a burger king, especially chicken royal with cheese mmmm ;) 
Nooo the scan place was bloody shut so ill have to get one from my midwife {hoping she has some!!} otherwise ill have to ring up and get them to send me one dont want to miss out on that money will come in handy with the bits i need to get :) 
Ill give u a text in a min xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Im sure u no I got ur text lol, I put angel in her bed just before xfactor started but katelyn was still awake. Gonna check her on next break lol. Pain in the bum. Leons been so good with his sleeping recently,bet ur so proud. My two monkeys have gone back to playing up apart from last night lol. Looks like another routine to find 4weeks before baby lol. I hope u can get into a place before baby so u can get settled. They do love there dvds lol. Might go feed ducks soon I think xx


----------



## natlee

Heyy!! omg. what do you think of the xfactor then?! i thought divafever were FAB on saturday!! gutted!! not so bothered about storm going tho lol!
how are you today, can see your angry on your little pic thingy, hope ur ok :) 
were the girls good sleeping last night? leon was a little bugger on saturday night!!!! even thought id be out with him all day and he had onyl slept for the most 20 mins in the day he was awake at 4am!!! i couldnt beileve it! he was amazing sleeping last night tho :) couldnt fault him! you up to much today? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Na only plans are too murder hubby. Found out this morning he kissed his brothers girlfriends sis so he gave me a kiss on cheek and walked out to go work. Didnt attempt kiss on lips think from my face alone he new it would be stupid to try. He had the nerve to tell me it wasn't cheating cos it wasn't a full on snog. Wtf like that makes it ok. Apparently it was new years and new years kiss right in front of me in same room and cos I was plastered I didnt see. But kept it from me over a year and said if i'd done the same with her fella he'd of knocked him out. Last time we broke up for a few weeks she gave him a lovebite and he said he'd get with her given half the chance and wonders why im so angry cos he said that last year when we were together and just got married. Kids were a pain last night. Fell asleep early woke up early too lol. Glad leon was good. Glad they both went home lol. I dont no why but its boring me this year. Only ones I like are mary,john, matt and one direction were good last night  xx


----------



## natlee

omg. no wonder your bloody raging! i would be too! what an arse!!! hope ur ok!! i cant beileve that he had the cheek to say its not cheating yet he would knock some bloke out if he did it to you! typical. oh bless you, feel so sorry for you! have a nice bath and chill out :) ..
hope the girlys are gd for you tonight, leons in bed .. hes nakard again, been to the park again, he loves it! there was some right miserable mother down there with her baby, wouldnt put her baby in the swing next to leon until he was out of it .. wtf is up with that? stuck up cow!! i could see her watching waiting for me to take him out and as soon as i did she put her bloody kid in it! arsehole!
Im making spag bol tonight, yum yum! :) you making anything nice? btw theres a half price sale on clothes in asdas! picked up 3 long sleeved tshirts and a pair of jeans for £6 for leon and 2 babygrows for £3! bargains again lol :) .. 
anyways, hope ur ok :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Might pop to asda then lol. Angels asleep atm just waiting for katelyn now. Got major cramps its driving me mad. Glad leons been good for u tonight. I no some people are right stuck up fuckers and dont mind showing it either. I just give em a piece of my mind lol. He told me there were no more secrets and lies but somehow I dont believe him. I no they'll be more to come. I had to make burgers chips and beans cos our chest freezer completely defrosted so we only got a lil bit in fridge freezer till wed :-( other then that stuck up cow have u had a good day xx


----------



## natlee

ye get yourself to asda! good bargains, and even cuter stuff for girls mind! then again i think everythings cuter for girls lol!!
Oh god, you know him best so you can probably see whats coming, i really feel for you! you know to give me a text if u wanna chat and im not on here or anything :) .. bet it feels like once a cheat always a cheat to you, and it will probably play on your mind all the time now that you know it happened once. god men are so bloody annoying sometimes! i just cant get over hes trying to worm himself out of it saying it didnt mean anything! .. how annoying. 
all this will put you into labour now watch lol .. looks like your bodies preparing itself anyways with all these niggles! will he be there for the birth? maybe it will bring this will bring you closer together and make him realise what hes got at home, silly man!! 
yeah alls good with me other than that cow in the park lol , so tired! OHs on the ps3 so im going to have a nap on the sofa til hes ready for bed :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

I do that fall asleep on sofa before hand then am a nightmare to wake up lol. Katelyn was up again at 3 this morning. Didn't go to sleep till 10. Driving me crazy now lol. I got a massage out of him last night cos my back was killin me too. It prob will send me into labour lol I was 70% sure it was labour last night but it wasn't bloody hurt though. I was gonna text u yesterday but he rele pissed me off when he came back yesterday so I didnt want him anywhere near me apart from massage and I was too angry to talk lol. He always says no more lies and secrets and something always comes up. Told him this time if anything else comes up were done for good and gave him his rings back cos I said it was a joke not marriage. He should be at birth if my dad can get here for girls cos he's the only one that can take them.Did leon sleep thru for u xx


----------



## natlee

haha, me too im a nightmare to wake up like a bear with a sore head haha :p 
oh no!! 3 oclock!! not nice, why do you think they keep waking i bet its really tiring you out bless :( does OH get up with them aswell then or just you? i always get up first, nathan doesnt even hear leon waking in the night, must just be a mums thing that knows as soon as they are awake hey lol? leon was really gd again last night went to bed at 7 woke up for the rest of his bottle at 10 and slept til half 4 then came in bed with me and went back to sleep til half 7 so nice sleep last night, hes up nathans mums tonight nathans got a poker game down our house and the boys are so rowdy they would keep waking leon so hes goin up his mums for tonight and then we are out all day tomoro with my mum and shes got him tomoro night so two lye ins lovely lol :p .. my mum loves having him she never wants to give him back bless lol 
good on you, hope he knows you mean it this time!! well, im glad u got a massage out of it anyways lol always nice :) .. how are you feeling today? any pains? .. im sure your going to go real soon!! are you all ready?? do the girls understand theres a new baby on the way? :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

I dont no why they keep waking up I no im exhausted tho lol. More often then not its me waking up even in morning when they've slept thru. He very rarely does it lol. Iv gotta feeling im gonna go soon as well but knowing my luck ill get all these twinges and he'll be overdue to make up for the girls being early lol. Just my luck. Guarantee if I bring hospital bags on holiday he wont make an appearance but if I dont he will. Im bringing them just in case lol. Were all ready for baby im just really scared this time round,think its the reality of 3 kids at 21 lol. Girls cant wait for him they keep coming up and rubbing my belly bless them. Glad leon weren't too bad for u again and im jealous of ur lay ins lol. Do u no ur getting up to with ur mum tomorrow? Xx


----------



## natlee

Ah god typical, yeah nathans shite at getting up in the nights, i go down warm the bottle give the bottle to nathan and he always falls asleep feeding him then the bottle falls out his mouth, wakes up leon even more and it takes ages to get back to sleep then so im bettr off doing it myself lol! 
yeah i garantee if u dont take thr hospital bag he will 100% turn up on holidays lol! i bet it is scary thought but itll be lovely them growing up close together :) and little boys are amazing, so loving :) .. nathans got 3 kids by 21 aswell haha :p ill be almost 22 when this little man comes i wanted to be married by the time i was 24 but i think thats out the question now, weddings are so expensive!!!! 
Umm im not really sure what we are up to, she has a funeral in the morning but going out after that shopping or something most probs, love a look round the shops even if i dont have cash haha :p how about you? you up to much? xxx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Ur right it is so much easier to do it urself at least we no kids get sorted that way lol. Mine and hubbys wedding cost about 5grand all in all including honeymoon and cake which we didnt pay for cos my dad got cake as pressie and my mum and nan paid for honeymoon as a present too. But we booked it a year ahead cos most things need to be paid 6weeks before. We paid as we went along. My dress 120 his suit 110. Reception 640 which included pub hire, dj which was a friend,300worth of food included and that was from 4pm till 1am so really good. Registry office was bout 280 altogether and we managed to pay for everything including 3 bridesmaids dresses shoes etc when hubby only worked half the time cos he got made redundant. We just paid bit by bit each week. You'll manage it hun especially if he's workily just give him a kick up the arse lol. Got shopping being delivered and woman bout pushchair cos she let us down last time. Cooking spanish chicken and rice tonight mmm. My bloody phone screen packed up last night cant see top corner of screen so if my spelling messes up u no why lol. Only had it just under 2months :-( xxx


----------



## natlee

Oh really!! that sounds awsum bargains with the wedding!! i really want to get married lol, but i want them both walking before we do lol, ill have to start saving hehe ;) where did you go on honeymoon, bet it was lush as you didnt have to pay for it too! 
mmmm your dinner sounds delish!! yum yum, how did it turn out? i had a kebab, lol. how naughty! haha! 
have you been watching that the only way is essex? im watching it now lol its so fake but i cant stop watching it!!!! .. im going to get an early night, got this horrible pain under my left boob thru to my chest really sharp its killing me, especially when i breathe in!! iv got my first midwife appointment tomorrow so guhna ask her about it, cant wait to hear little mans heartbeat!! i thought it was another boy when i first heard it before the scan and i was right lol .. how have the girls been today? :) hope ur orite xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Girls have been little terrors today lol,slept early enough though. Not good bout ur chest. Fingers crossed it goes when u wake up. Only went to butlins cos we took kids with us but they upgraded us to our own private wooden lodge and best restaurant for nothing cos it was our honeymoon lol. 11 days for nothing lol. My dinner was yummy lol. Had fish and chips last night. Proper sorted the craving out it was Gorgeous. U had a good day? Haven't been watching the essex thing. Hubby wanted too but hasn't bothered lol. I think my nesting kicked in today, never had it before with the girls but I did 3 bags of washing today,dishes,tidying,hoovering,scrubbed kitchen floor etc. His went in the end though :-( lol. Still only gave myself a quick break before I found another excuse to do something lol. Dont no where I got the sudden energy from with the shitty nights sleep iv had recently lol xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Hip*


----------



## natlee

ooooh no lol, leon was ment to have been a bugger last night for my mum lol! im just watching jeremy kyle and getting ready then going down my mums for the day .. did the girls get up early? 
I went thru a mad stage of cleaning when i was having leon, i dont know what got into me lol! on the floor with a massive sponge scrubbing away lol!! hows the hip today? iv still got that bloody pain in my chest, its not half as bad as it was but its still there, iv got abit of a cold so dont know if its like a little cold in my lung or something i dont know, got the midwife today tho so excited lol :D .. wonder what shes going to say when she sees me there again so soon :p
you up to much fun today? .. fish and chips mmmmm .. im having a triple chocolate muffin for breakfast now, how healthy ha!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Haha gotta love pregnancy cos u get away with it lol. U might have pulled a muscle in ur chest? Iv done it before and it bloody hurt. Yeah I was on floor scrubbing away too lol. They slept thru and cos I was busy all day I started off in a deep sleep and got woken up countless times to hubby smackin me and pulling covers off me and kicking me so I woke him up and said seriously thats the last time before u get a black eye. Now im exhausted. I snapped at his friend yesterday cos the stupid prick came round on his motorbike at 9o clock and banged on window that woke angel up. Told him to sod off home cos anyone with common sense wouldn't come round at that time banging on window when there's kids in house let alone on a bike. In a foul mood with hubby now. Told him he's taking kids on holiday on his own cos he's not the only one that needs a break. He was meant to be at work at 10 and left at 8.45 to be a prick. Haven't had a proper break in years. Hope midwife goes well. Hip and back still playing up. Not up to much taking angel to nursery and more housework cos at the mo im the only one doing it xx


----------



## natlee

heyy!! :)
i cant beileve he came round on a bloody motorbike!!! and at that time aswell, obviosly not the brightest spark there!! god, id be so pissed off! Omg, my OH is exactly like that in his sleep,always shouting and making a racket lol, last night he woke up with the babys monitor on his finger swinging it around i could hear him making hell of a noise and looked to see what he was doing and there he was swinging the monitor round with his finger :S .. wacko lol .. hes always up to weird stuff in his sleep lol, once he started shouting out all the names of the football players in swansea city, i just roll over and tell him to shut up now its kind of not that funny at 4am lol!!
how were the girls at going to bed tonight or are they still up? .. leon went down really well, i stayed up staires and had an hour with him lol he loves a cwtch in the big bed bless him, got him weighed whilst i went to the midwife today, hes 20lb 2 now hehe fatty!! :p 
Midwife went well, im meausuring 27 so meausring ahead again, midwife didnt have the HIP forms so have to go all the way to the hospital to get one now, i am still waiting for an appointment with the consultant aswell, they wouldnt give me one over the phone so i have to go down to the hospital see a different midwife and then get an appointment, the annoying thing is when i went for my scan i was told i dont need to see the midwife at the hospital i would just get a referal to see the consultant thru the post! so could have had it all sorted 5 weeks ago when i had my scan .. grr!! .. oh and my iron levels were pretty high so i dont know why im feeling so bloody tired all the time!!
you up to much tonight? .. im having fish and chips, sounded so yummy when you said it earlier!! you had anything nice? :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

How was the fish and chips? Lol. Girls were brilliant last night. Both passed out at 7 angel woke up 6.15 this morning came in my bed and passed out again and katelyn woke us all up at 7.40 banging handles on our drawers lol. Its crazy what men get up to in there sleep lol. I woke up one morning to hubby hopping up and down in middle of the room fast asleep,asked him wat he was doing and he said 'i always get cramp when I play basketball' which made me giggle cos he doesn't play it so I left him to it lol. Glad midwife went well. Wats ur due date again? I was up until 11 last night packing for holiday. Got a couple more bits to do. Hubbys leaving tonight and staying at his sisters till we get there tomorrow so I get the bed all to myself. Fingers crossed I sleep thru for once. I had a potato,ham and cheese bake last night which was yummy lol. Having pie,veg and roasties with gravy tonight mmm lol.bloody knackered after 2days of nesting lol got pretty much everything done apart from dishes and just gotta tidy living room now. Cant be arsed with dishes there's loads lol. Cant believe hospital and midwife have messed u about so much xx u got any plans today?


----------



## natlee

Oh lush sleep last night then, leon was up at bloody 4:15 chatting away in his cot, i cant sleep when i can hear him awake lol .. i got up at 5 with him was shattered, still tired now! his 5th tooths coming thru he always has a few rough nights when they first start coming thru! hes in bed now went up about 6:30 .. he was shattered! hes hardly slept all day he was falling asleep whilst i was putting his pjs on bless!
Haha, your hubbys as much of a nutter as mine in his sleep then lol!!! thats so funny :p 
yeah bit annoyed that i have to go all the way back down there again, its totally out of the way but got to be done i suppose! im due on the 3rd of feb, think ill go early tho im meausring ahead again just feel further gone than i am lol.. my backs in bits today had a bath but not even that has sorted it out so laying on the sofa now watching the soaps :) 
How you spending your evening? .. oooooh lush, nice double bed to yourself again then :) do you get on well with his family then? .. hahaha, im exactly the same with the dishes, i never keep on top of them :p OH just done them im aching all over he actually took pity on me tonight tho hehe, how are the girlys this evening? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Lol there really good, watching dora atm. Fingers crossed they fall asleep lol. I woke up quite a bit unfortunately last night cos my hips were so sore. Still playing up. Cant get in bath to help them cos iv only got a shower in this place :-( bloody hate it. Bless him fingers crossed its not too much of an early wake up call for u tomorrow. Did all housework earlier and hubby did dinner lot before he left. Result lol. Gonna take some painkillers before bed I think see if that helps my hips. Watching soaps tonight then bed I think. I get on with one of his family members the rest belong in a zoo honestly. No time for them I spent 4 years trying.have anything nice for dinner? U can tell were pregnant its constantly food lol. Got hubby to pick me up a can of cream soda today after work its become my new craving lol.


----------



## angelkatelyn

Xx forgot to put them on message lol


----------



## natlee

ahh they are good girls arent they :) leon wanted to watch tv this morning at bloody 5am, no cartoons on he was watching some animal programme clapping away, hes too cute to just roll over and go back to sleep i always just end up sitting there watching him laughing at him even if it is 5am lol!
Oh no!!! thats the thing ill miss about this house, it has one of those wet rooms, walk in shower & a huge bath i love the bathroom, big thing ill miss, i love locking myself away for 45 mins and having a long soak in the bath lol i bet ill have a tiny little bathroom in the next house ill be gutted!! lol!!
Ah never, and only paracetamols they say you can take isnt it bet its annoying when its hurting that much :( hope u get a better nights sleep tonight :) 
Lol, you find that with familys dont you? you can spend your whole life trying with some people and itll always be a waste of your time! 
Haha, yeah i always talk about food, think its my fault haha .. i love food so much, im awful, everyone always comments on facebook about it, must have a problem ha!! we only had a pizza tonight, well. OH had 2 slices and i ate the rest lmao!! .. had a large big tasty earlier from maccy ds and im still full from that tbh! lol
leons having a rough one, keeps waking up. poor man. bloody teeth!!!! who needs them???? lol
Oooh and cream soda?! haha .. thats funny, iv never ever tried it tbh? isit like icecream and lemonade :S someone made that for me in work before and it was horrible lol!!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Na I had ice cream and lemonade and thought it was rotten too. Not to sure how to describe it really lol. Best to just try it its not expensive. Hows leons teeth getting on? Sorry I haven't replied for a while. Hectic day yesterday lol. Had to walk half an hour to shop just to get milk and a couple of frozen bits. Ended up spending 43quid on literally sod all from costcutters. What a crap name for a shop lol especially one that rips u off like that. Half hour walk there and half hour walk back cos they dont have a shop on site grrr lol.no bath in this place either :-( smaller shower then ours cos ours is a disability walk in one from last lady. Fits all 4of us in amazingly with the size of me lol. Having chicken tonight wrapped in bacon with cheese under bacon, potato and veg lol. I love my food too so not complaining lol xx hows ur last couple of days been? X


----------



## natlee

lol, well! i think ill get one to try it, see what all the fuss is about :p 
where are you on holiday again? are you enjoying other than that rip off shop lol, yeah iv never understood why they call it costcutters when it costs a bloody bomb to shop there, must be trying to be funny lol!
Iv been out for sunday lunch with my family, my uncle & cousin are down from newcastle so all the family went out, £10 for one course of sunday lunch, couldnt beileve it! would have been cheaper to have a toby carvery and it would have been nicer!! the veg was all hard and potatoes tasted like they have been there for hours .. ergh. thankfully my mum paid for mine haha :p going to have myself a maccy ds now cant be arsed to cook im too tired!! .. btw, i am MEGA jealous of your tea tonight thats my favourite meal to have especially from a pub or something, its lush! i love loads of hot bbq sauce with it tho mmmmm send me some please :p
Are the girls enjoying themselves? :) .. leon had a bad night last night bless him, he woke crying just as xfactor started i went to get him and he had no pajamas on lmao he had gotten himself out of them somehow and he was clapping his hands lol, wouldnt settle so i brought him down to watch xfactor, he loved it he was clapping away and shouting at the telly he loved mary lmao! think it was his teeth and he had a bad belly he did a big poop and he was better then with calpol to help, love him .. he had a night in bed with us then bless him! hes got quite a gap in his front teeth because he has a big bit of gum between them but im not bothered, i think it looks cute lol :p 
what you getting up to tonight? will u have a glass or two of wine or anything whilst your away? :) hope ur enjoying!! xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Hey hun, sorry took so long to reply, we went to kent. Enjoyed spending time with family site was shite tho. Girls kept coming in bed with us apart from one night each lol. Glad to be home.girls enjoyed themselves. Loved the pool and 2p machines lol. Had to put up with ronnies sister wed tho. Great fun lol. Went shopping tho and got the girls some wellies,dora pjs and coats so there all sorted and me and ronnie got a coat too cos mines completely fallen apart lol. I love it. Haha thats katelyns trick too taking her pjs off. Woke up this morning and she'd gotten ronnies birthday cake out of fridge and was sitting on sofa in the pitch black at 6am eating thru it. covered in chocolate lol. Little monkey.poor little man hows his teeth now? I think all babies have that gap till there adult teeth come thru. I did,angel does, katelyn does,my sis did unless its just a family trait lol.had a can of beer but didnt drink it all. Didnt enjoy it :-( think its cos I haven't drunk for a while lol. Anything exciting happened with u this week? Hows leon and bump? Xx


----------



## natlee

Awww lush glad you enjoyed!! did you stay at a caravan thing or something then isit? ooh no!! different place for them to stay i suppose isnt it, coming in for a cuddle ahhhh :) .. Leon loves the pool too , ill have to take him again soon! hes not been for awhile actually, ill have to get myself a tankini or something lol .. cant picture myself in a little bikini with this big bumpage :p did you go in the pool? ahhh, gota love the slot machienes! when we went on a haven holiday me and leon were constantly on the slot machienes lol he loved the lights, i won like £40 on one of the machienes, leons my lucky charm hehe!! 
Ahh dear, ronnies sisters not your favourite then hey? .. hope it wasnt too much of a downer on the holiday!! 
Hahaha, cant beileve she ate the cake thats amazing!!! :p did he enjoy his birthday? :) 
Leons teeth are alot better now, hes got a cough atm which is abit annoying for him cos it keeps waking him at night :( i cant wait for tomoro, hes dressing up as a pumpking hehe :p so cute!! are the girlys dressing up? 
Yeah, i cant imagine having a drink now, last year with leon i tried having a glass of wine and i felt drunk off a drop lol .. such a lightweight these days!! i didnt like it at all lol!!
Ahhhhhh .. i LOVE wellies on kiddies they are amazing!! i cant wait to get leon a pair, he has some but they are too big atm! he has a high instep so hoping i can get some to fit his feet lol :p
not been up to much fun, got the appointment with the midwife on monday to get the appointment sorted for the consultant and watching the xfactor now :) .. you watching? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Yeah watching xfactor but its driving me mad. Getting so bored of aiden,wagner,belle amie. Might stop watching soon :-( do love matt tho, he was amazing last week. Yeah it was one of those park resorts caravan places like haven,apart from havens decent lol. Doing butlins next. Ronnie loves it, he's worse then the kids lol. He had a good birthday I think. Spent 50 on fruit machines so he better have enjoyed it lol. He's good at fruities tho. Taught me well lol. Not dressing girls up this year were to skint with baby so close lol-will be next year tho. Katelyns still awake lol. Oh my god I think im in love with matt but wagner singing bat out of hell? Wtf he's just ruined one of my favourite all time songs lol. Not impressed. Yeah I went in the pool got a costume tho,still felt uncomfortable going in being this big unfortunately. And ronnies sisters was prob the worst day out of it all lol. Cant stand his family. Glad ur getting ur appointment soon,at least u no soon either way wats going on xx


----------



## natlee

yeah im sick of them too .. especially wagner gets under my skin!! love love loveeeeeeee matt too!!! hes fab!! cher is hyped up too much i think, she always does the same thing with the rap .. i wonder how she will do tonight??
Aaahh wicked!! id LOVE to do butlins!! when we were in haven we popped down to the one in minehead and it looked amazing!! id like to take the boys when they are abit bigger, leon was only 5months when we took him to haven and it was hard to get him to sleep while we were down the clubhouse etc he was too young tbh! id love to take them to lapland but it would cost so much, especially as we would have to take OHs daughter aswell if we were taking both the boys .. i could never afford to take 3 kids unfortunatly! bit of a bummer. maybe when i win the lottery .. lol, bit of wishful thinking! 
Aww, glad he enjoyed, bet it was nice to have a few days away before the baby comes! we have heard off the council housing place this week and they said we are in top 5 for all the areas we have chosen which is amazing!! so i think im going to scrap the idea of going away for new years now and ask family for money so we can get things we will need for the new house!! im going to try and appeal to get a 3 bedroom because i just dont see how im going to sleep 3 kids in one bedroom, especially as the new baby will be waking up for feeds etc in the night! so fingerscrossed we could get something abit bigger, im also hoping not to move from the area im in now, i dont realy want to go switching doctors & midwives this far along? so hopefully they will see my point and keep us in this area! .. 
Awww, i was gutted earlier, went into asda and the bloody costumes are all 50% off grrr!! only yday or day before i got leons and it was full price lol! gutted. 
Ah, it sucks when you dont get on with the family doesnt it?? .. do they see much of the girls or? :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

I Went to minehead butlins when I was younger with my dad, it was wicked. Biggest resort out of the 3. I surprisingly liked cher tonight and I haven't at all yet lol. Lapland would be amazing but its expensive enough for a couple let alone 5 lol. You'd definitely have to be a millionaire to afford that lol. BIG YAY for council list eventually. Hope u get somewhere big enough. Even if they only give u a 2bed place u can make a 3rd bedroom out of dining room if u get one. None of his family bother with kids. Its guttin bout asda. Typical though lol xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Hubbys done his usual disappearing act again  so bloody angry. Think it is definitely time to give up now :-( xx


----------



## natlee

Oh god, i dont know why you waste your time on him anymore! .. you need to have a break i think, leave him with the girls and he will soon see how big of a job you have to do each day! im sure he wouldnt be able to put in the amount of work you do!! i hope ur ok? have you seen him since youve written to me? 
Yeah, defo way too expensive for me lol. id like it as a christmas present for the boys one year when they are bigger from all the family that would be lush! ill have to drop some hints hehe :p 
thats what i was thinking! fingerscrossed that we would have a dining room and that could be a spare bedroom/playroom kinda thing? .. i hope that we will be lucky like that :) cant handle the thought of cramming 3 kids in one room lol! 
I cant beileve none of his family bother!! .. are the girls their only grandchildren/niece's? shocking. bet its hard for you to get a minute to yourself then if they dont help you out of anything! .. ahh i think you need to come for a little holiday down to wales to see us lol :) have a little break away from it all!! hehe! 
Looking forward to xfactor tonight, cher was fab wasnt she!! i really thought she would flop just singing but i liked her more than i did when she raps!! 
Leons really bad today :( he has been so sick! think he has a tummy bug, he cant keep anything down! its been making me so upset i hate seeing him like that, my mum took him down to her house for me to get some rest because hes been bad all day, iv been projectile vomited on 3 times completely covered in sick its shocking how much came back up! hate it when hes bad like that :( iv got the hospital early in the morning so my mums taken him down to her house so i can get some sleep, otherwise ill be up all night worrying when he will be sick next .. i want to phone her to make sure hes ok but i dont want to wake him if hes asleep, she said she would ring me if he got any worse but i cant stop worrying :( obviosly she knows what shes doing shes had 2 kids herself but it makes me so sad thinking about it bless him :( how are the girlys? xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Na not seen him since. He wouldn't cope if I left him with girls. I said if he dont come back he's lost me for good cos I warned him last time. So we'll see. Angels been throwing up today too and burning up bless her. Gotta see wat she's like tomorrow before nursery. Dont tempt me,he wouldn't no wat to do if I went to wales lol. Na there's 9grand children in total and only 2of them get bothered with,its ridiculous.can u text her to find out? Im the same with worrying. Iv had 5nights off in 4years. 2on my own with the girls. Do it all myself. Why im so scared bout having 3kids I think. I prefer cher last night then the rapping. Let me no how hospital goes huni xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Hey how did hospital go? Had to call nursery to say angel wasn't going in. They got chickenpox at nursery before we left for holiday and I think she's caught it. She's got all symptoms and few red rashy patches :-( so im fucked if I get it x


----------



## angelkatelyn

By the way there's a post from last night on last page x


----------



## natlee

Heyy! sorry taken so long to reply, iv been really ill! theres a gastro bug going around so the midwife says, leon had it sunday and i was sick all night monday, yday and still got it today i feel awful. havent been able to eat anything and keep it down :( just about taking sips of water and keeping them down, cant beileve the midwife wouldnt come out and check over the baby for me to put my mind at ease, she just said its a bug and it wont effect the babys health.. i can feel him moving so not too worried, just would have been nice if she could have checked everything for me! leons been down my mums yday and today i dont want him catching it again!! hes coming home soon bless him :) missed him loads but didnt want to risk him getting it again!!
how is angel?? i hope its not chicken pox!!! youve not had them before have you?! aww god, thats all you need now so close to your due date!! 
Has hubby turned back up again?? hope things are ok :) 
hospital was a complete waste of time, all they did was take my height and weight wrote down my BMI and sent me a letter in the post for the 25th of this month to go see a consultant, all of that could have been sorted at my 20 week scan .. how annoying!! 
how are you feeling? :) xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

oh god hope ur feeling a little bit better at least, na i dont think it is chickenpox anymore luckily, i feel like shit tbh, hubby did come home but made it clear it was only cos he couldnt get a lift back the next day not to sort things and wants a divorce so i got a phone app with my solicitor fri 3pm. he picks the shittiest time to do it, 7 days before im due to give birth, by the way my phone screen is broken can only see one corner of my fone so if i reply and theres spelling mistakes ill apologise now cos i cant change word and its on predictive lol, plus is a touch screen which makes it harder. i cant believe mw wudnt come out. i called today to make an app incase i go over and need a sweep or induced and the next app is the 18th nov? wtf!

angel seems to be feeling better bless her, certainly looks better anyway.btw there shouldnt be any spelling mistakes this time cos im using comp lol, and im bk on fbook now, add me if u want xx rachel fitzsimons (got blonde curly hair and blue top on in pic), goin by maiden name :( x


----------



## angelkatelyn

oh and he said before he ended it, if i accused him of cheating with that girl again cos he keeps disappearing, he will cheat :'( talk about make a girl feel special xx


----------



## natlee

Omg. i cant beileve what an arsehole hes being! i hope ur ok, u seem so strong! id be hitting the roof! i honestly cant beileve he wants a bloody divorce, especially 7 days before your due to give birth? IDIOT? men who'd have them??!!
ah god, i dont know what to say?! .. you living anywhere near your family? prehaps you could go stay with some of them for a while? help you out abit with the girls aswell? ahh i wish i could help you! i cant get over him! .. and to have the cheek to say if u carry on accusing him then he will? doesnt give you much trust in him does it? argh. im so annoyed for you! 
Glad that angel is feeling abit better, atleast you dont have to worry about getting chicken pox ontop of it all! 
I cant find you on facebook? add me Natlee Coles theres a pic of leon in the bath lol xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Na I dont speakly talk to my family. Joys of of and him breaking up before. And in so tired from doing housework but he says even if im feeling rough it shudnt stop me but he hasnt bothered in days cos he's changed his shifts to 9-9 just to stay in house and I ended up on sofa lagrt nitf cos he wanted angel in bed for cuddles. Arse! U feeling any better today? I cnt wait to give birth nw so I can be away from him for a couple of days. Xx


----------



## natlee

ah god, he sounds like hes being a right dick! im sorry ur going through this. who will have the girls whilst your in hospital? say your not ready to leave yet if you need a few days away .. even a hospital sounds a better place to stay atm :( oh god, i dno what to say! really feel for you .. text me if u need a chat or anything and im not online? 
Im feeling alot better today thank god, was getting sick of moping around! got hell of a bad back tho, i rememebr this with leon it was a nightmare!!!!! xxx


----------

